# Sanctuary Cities...



## tenacious (Mar 21, 2018)

I have to say, I really enjoy reading over USA today.  They've been writing some good articles, and also Op-eds.  I thought this was a good one about sanctuary cities...



> *Both sides mischaracterize sanctuary cities*
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/opinion/2018/03/20/both-sides-mischaracterize-sanctuary-cities-editorials-debates/436784002/
> 
> To listen to public officials squabble over “sanctuary cities” is to hear half-truths and misleading boasts that do nothing to provide the safety that law-abiding immigrants and the public deserve.
> ...


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I have to say, I really enjoy reading over USA today.  They've been writing some good articles, and also Op-eds.  I thought this was a good one about sanctuary cities...


Always a remedy for the extreme... 

https://www.google.com/amp/losangeles.cbslocal.com/2018/03/19/los-alamitos-sanctuary-status-opt-out/amp/


----------



## tenacious (Mar 21, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Always a remedy for the extreme...
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/losangeles.cbslocal.com/2018/03/19/los-alamitos-sanctuary-status-opt-out/amp/


Harsh medicine... arresting and shipping off your neighbors, who many times have been part of the community for years.  Personally I think we can find a more humane way.  Immigrants have been good for America.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Harsh medicine... arresting and shipping off your neighbors, who many times have been part of the community for years.  Personally I think we can find a more humane way.  Immigrants have been good for America.


A bounty would be more humane, for US citizens.
Send all the criminals back to wherever they came, we will get by without them.
Sheriff Joe 2020


----------



## tenacious (Mar 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> A bounty would be more humane, for US citizens.
> Send all the criminals back to wherever they came, we will get by without them.
> Sheriff Joe 2020


Yes well... it was statements like that which lead to the "real" Sheriff Joe ending up an admitted criminal who used political favors to avoid prison time.  And somehow rather then shipping him off, he's running for the Senate as a Republican.

But I do get your point.  Your a real law and order kinda guy Sheriff Joe.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes well... it was statements like that which lead to the "real" Sheriff Joe ending up an admitted criminal who used political favors to avoid prison time.  And somehow rather then shipping him off, he's running for the Senate as a Republican.
> 
> But I do get your point.  Your a real law and order kinda guy Sheriff Joe.


What statements? Admitted criminal?
Fake News.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

* 
*
*MORE Cities Seek to Defy 'Sanctuary' as Revolt Spreads...*


----------



## Wez (Mar 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What statements? Admitted criminal?
> Fake News.


You usually have to be convicted of a crime to receive a pardon.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

Wez said:


> You usually have to be convicted of a crime to receive a pardon.


What part of what statements and admitted criminal are you having a hard time with?
Do you still own a pistol?


----------



## Wez (Mar 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I have to say, I really enjoy reading over USA today.  They've been writing some good articles, and also Op-eds.  I thought this was a good one about sanctuary cities...


That's a great article!


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Harsh medicine... arresting and shipping off your neighbors, who many times have been part of the community for years.  Personally I think we can find a more humane way.  Immigrants have been good for America.


Around and around we go...If my neighbor is a criminal, I don't want them as my neighbor. America was built on legal immigration, not illegal immigrants. Open borders for you? Or if you can sneak in, aka break federal law, then its ok.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 21, 2018)

So @tenacious ... what's your take on Los Alamitos? The local Government decided not to be a Sanctuary City but the left has been calling the move unconstitutional.


----------



## Wez (Mar 21, 2018)

_"Kathleen Kim, a professor at Loyola Law School who specializes in immigration law, said the city won't prevail because there isn't any evidence that SB 54 is unconstitutional.

“And the Los Alamitos ordinance relies on the presumption that SB 54 is unconstitutional,” Kim said. “That issue has not been adjudicated. One part of me thinks that it seems premature to pass an ordinance like the one in Los Alamitos without seeing first how the constitutional challenge plays out in court. It doesn’t make sense for Los Alamitos to come out with this ordinance. It seems like a waste of resources.”

Localities have a lot of discretion but they cannot contravene state law, said Jessica Levinson, a professor at Loyola Law School.

“That’s essentially what they are trying to do. I think this is a political statement and not one that is necessarily legal,” she said. “Can you imagine the consequences if cities and counties could do this on a regular basis…. You shouldn’t make a political statement through potentially impermissible laws.”"_


----------



## tenacious (Mar 21, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Around and around we go...If my neighbor is a criminal, I don't want them as my neighbor. America was built on legal immigration, not illegal immigrants. Open borders for you? Or if you can sneak in, aka break federal law, then its ok.


Ahh... yes the old conservative morality two-step.  Quite a little dance.  I mean I never heard you speak out when your beloved Republican Party ran a pedophile for the Senate in Alabama.  Never a peep about recordings of Trump laughing about sexually assaulting women, attacking the FBI/Courts/congress and anybody else who dares look into his business dealings with Russian mobsters.  And yet your against illegal immigration because of you don't want to be seen as condoning crime.

Is this some kind of joke?  I mean really... it's becoming hard to take some of you guys seriously.


----------



## Wez (Mar 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> it's becoming hard to take some of you guys seriously.


"Becoming"??


----------



## tenacious (Mar 21, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> So @tenacious ... what's your take on Los Alamitos? The local Government decided not to be a Sanctuary City but the left has been calling the move unconstitutional.


I think it's wrong to spend years encouraging people to move here because we want cheap labor, and then turn so quickly on them because it's a convenient wedge issue for Donald Trump and Republican's.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Ahh... yes the old conservative morality two-step.  Quite a little dance.  I mean I never heard you speak out when your beloved Republican Party ran a pedophile for the Senate in Alabama.  Never a peep about recordings of Trump laughing about sexually assaulting women, attacking the FBI/Courts/congress and anybody else who dares look into his business dealings with Russian mobsters.  And yet your against illegal immigration because of you don't want to be seen as condoning crime.
> 
> Is this some kind of joke?  I mean really... it's becoming hard to take some of you guys seriously.


Aww the old pretzel discussion. Twist and turn from the original subject because you have no rebuttal.  And you summarized 80% of the nutters talking points into a nice ADD rant...well done.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I think it's wrong to spend years encouraging people to move here because we want cheap labor, and then turn so quickly on them because it's a convenient wedge issue for Donald Trump and Republican's.


Yes illegal immigration only became a topic since DT took office...makes perfect sense.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

Wez said: ↑
You usually have to be convicted of a crime to receive a pardon.


Sheriff Joe said:


> What part of what statements and admitted criminal are you having a hard time with?
> Do you still own a pistol?


Thought so.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Yes illegal immigration only became a topic since DT took office...makes perfect sense.


It wasn't illegal when the Kenyan was running this bitch, just one of our laws the lawless bastard didn't bother with.


----------



## espola (Mar 21, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Aww the old pretzel discussion. Twist and turn from the original subject because you have no rebuttal.  And you summarized 80% of the nutters talking points into a nice ADD rant...well done.


Did you intend that to mean something?


----------



## tenacious (Mar 21, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Aww the old pretzel discussion. Twist and turn from the original subject because you have no rebuttal.  And you summarized 80% of the nutters talking points into a nice ADD rant...well done.


Pretzel discussion?  I simply pointed out that when your party is running pedophiles for national office, playing the we won't put up with criminals excuse to round up and ship off your neighbors doesn't really work. 

Hardly pretzel like.  That's a damn beef hero sandwich.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 21, 2018)

espola said:


> Did you intend that to mean something?


Shhhhh.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It wasn't illegal when the Kenyan was running this bitch, just one of our laws the lawless bastard didn't bother with.


I don't think anyone disagree the immigration system is broken.  Just some of us are tired of seeing the issue used so gratuitously.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Pretzel discussion?  I simply pointed out that when your party is running pedophiles for national office, playing the we won't put up with criminals excuse to round up and ship off your neighbors doesn't really work.
> 
> Hardly pretzel like.  That's a damn beef hero sandwich.


That was an odd response...go figure. Let me help you stayed focused...

_"Around and around we go...If my neighbor is a criminal, I don't want them as my neighbor. America was built on legal immigration, not illegal immigrants. Open borders for you? Or if you can sneak in, aka break federal law, then its ok".
_
Now try and concentrate and answer the above or respond directly to it...like a big boy.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 21, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> That was an odd response...go figure. Let me help you stayed focused...
> 
> _"Around and around we go...If my neighbor is a criminal, I don't want them as my neighbor. America was built on legal immigration, not illegal immigrants. Open borders for you? Or if you can sneak in, aka break federal law, then its ok".
> _
> Now try and concentrate and answer the above or respond directly to it...like a big boy.


Umm... I just reworded my first statement and repeated what I said the time before.  Here I'll say it again, and differently yet again. Maybe you'll get it this time:
Republican's don't dislike criminals... look who they want in office.  Hence they have no credibility when they start talking about getting rid of criminals.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Just some of us are tired of seeing the issue used so gratuitously.


What does that mean?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Umm... I just reworded my first statement and repeated what I said the time before.  Here I'll say it again, and differently yet again. Maybe you'll get it this time:
> Republican's don't dislike criminals... look who they want in office.  Hence they have no credibility when they start talking about getting rid of criminals.


At least he isn't Hillary.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Umm... I just reworded my first statement and repeated what I said the time before.  Here I'll say it again, and differently yet again. Maybe you'll get it this time:
> Republican's don't dislike criminals... look who they want in office.  Hence they have no credibility when they start talking about getting rid of criminals.


JC I waited for that? Nothing broad brushed in that little ditty.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I think it's wrong to spend years encouraging people to move here because we want cheap labor, and then turn so quickly on them because it's a convenient wedge issue for Donald Trump and Republican's.


"Years encouraging "? So who was doing the encouraging? What about laws that are being broken? What about deporting? 

To call this a wedge issue is simplistic.  Bush×2, Clinton×2, Obama and now Trump all verbally addressed the issue. All called for a barrier and nobody batted an eye. But now that Trump is putting action behind his words it becomes a wedge issue... convenint.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 21, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> JC I waited for that? Nothing broad brushed in that little ditty.


Broad brush?  Again... you're on here daily commenting on your support for Trump.  You think that doesn't stick to you when you argument for deporting a lot of hardworking families because you don't like criminals...

If you got a real reason then let's hear it.  But what you've said so far strike just seems like typical pity me I'm a republican bs.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 21, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> "Years encouraging "? So who was doing the encouraging? What about laws that are being broken? What about deporting?
> 
> To call this a wedge issue is simplistic.  Bush×2, Clinton×2, Obama and now Trump all verbally addressed the issue. All called for a barrier and nobody batted an eye. But now that Trump is putting action behind his words it becomes a wedge issue... convenint.


Now that Trump is putting action behind his words?  Like having Mexico pay for the wall?  I don't know...

My take.  There are a lot of smart and talented people born all over the world.  And if we don't bring them here, to work in Silicon Valley or the Biotech and Entertainment fields here in Los Angeles- then they are going to go somewhere else to do great things.  A generous immigration policy allows this to happen as our state has show over the last decade.  Making it more risky for people to come here, or having the President out there spouting anti-immigration rhetoric to win politic points is going to have consequence for us all.  Economic consequences.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Now that Trump is putting action behind his words?  Like having Mexico pay for the wall?  I don't know...
> 
> My take.  There are a lot of smart and talented people born all over the world.  And if we don't bring them here, to work in Silicon Valley or the Biotech and Entertainment fields here in Los Angeles- then they are going to go somewhere else to do great things.  A generous immigration policy allows this to happen as our state has show over the last decade.  Making it more risky for people to come here, or having the President out there spouting anti-immigration rhetoric to win politic points is going to have consequence for us all.  Economic consequences.


We do have a generous immigration policy already. What I find amusing is the lefts rhetoric that seem to make President Trump to be the first ever to want to secure our borders, build a barrier or enforce current immigration laws. It's  a platform they are trying to build in hopes of winning the White House.. HRC tried that already.

I'm in favor of legal immigration. My Dad is a legal immigrant.  One of my best friends is from El Salvador,  is a legal immigrant. Most legal immigrants are in favor of the current immigration laws. It's the illegal immigrants who want to change the laws. They bypass the people trying to get into the country legally then scream for their rights. "We are a country of laws" The words of President Obama when he was tslking about immigration. 

Still waiting for your take on Los Alamitos.  You know, that rural city in Orange County.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Broad brush?  Again... you're on here daily commenting on your support for Trump.  You think that doesn't stick to you when you argument for deporting a lot of hardworking families because you don't like criminals...
> 
> If you got a real reason then let's hear it.  But what you've said so far strike just seems like typical pity me I'm a republican bs.


Support for Trump... where? Show me. 

I support deporting hard working families...where?
Show me. 

Think I will be waiting awhile.


----------



## Wez (Mar 21, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> What I find amusing is the lefts rhetoric that seem to make President Trump to be the first ever to want to secure our borders, build a barrier or enforce current immigration laws.


He's just the 1st scrotus to direct those sentiments only at shithole Countries while calling them rapists.  Big difference.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Republican's don't dislike criminals... look who they want in office.  Hence they have no credibility when they start talking about getting rid of criminals.


Wow... no credibility? Holly crap TD! You want a rundown of despicable Democrats who have a crimal past or criminal connections that keep getting re-elected or have been in office? Does that mean that every Democrat, liberal or progressive have no credibilty when it comes to enforcing laws? That is one big broad brush...


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 21, 2018)

Wez said:


> He's just the 1st scrotus to direct those sentiments only at shithole Countries while calling them rapists.  Big difference.


Try again..


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Umm... I just reworded my first statement and repeated what I said the time before.  Here I'll say it again, and differently yet again. Maybe you'll get it this time:
> Republican's don't dislike criminals... look who they want in office.  Hence they have no credibility when they start talking about getting rid of criminals.


Heck Yah!  By accepting a pardon for a federal felony conviction, a Republican from Arizona has to concede that they were guilty of the felony, whether they bothered to read this portion of the pardon conditions, or had "the best" special council advising them.  But now wants to be a Senator, and say he was innocent.  Idiots.  I'm sure they'll do great in November.


----------



## nononono (Mar 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Broad brush?  Again... you're on here daily commenting on your support for Trump.  You think that doesn't stick to you when you argument for deporting a lot of hardworking families because you don't like criminals...
> 
> If you got a real reason then let's hear it.  But what you've said so far strike just seems like typical pity me I'm a republican bs.



*You try REAL hard to present yourself as an adult with adult content.....*
*Yet you still come off like a 5 year old stomping their feet because *
*the adults will not capitulate...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Support for Trump... where? Show me.
> 
> I support deporting hard working families...where?
> Show me.
> ...


They don't care what you think, they know what you mean.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Wow... no credibility? Holly crap TD! You want a rundown of despicable Democrats who have a crimal past or criminal connections that keep getting re-elected or have been in office? Does that mean that every Democrat, liberal or progressive have no credibilty when it comes to enforcing laws? That is one big broad brush...


Let's start with the murderer, Ted Kennedy.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 22, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Support for Trump... where? Show me.
> 
> I support deporting hard working families...where?
> Show me.
> ...


Are you saying you don't support Trump Immigration policy?  Because if you do here's how it treats hardworking imigrant families... 

*200K Kids Could Lose Their Parents if DREAMers Are Deported*
https://www.thedailybeast.com/200k-kids-could-lose-their-parents-if-dreamers-are-deported


----------



## tenacious (Mar 22, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Wow... no credibility? Holly crap TD! You want a rundown of despicable Democrats who have a crimal past or criminal connections that keep getting re-elected or have been in office? Does that mean that every Democrat, liberal or progressive have no credibilty when it comes to enforcing laws? That is one big broad brush...


Perhaps you've been living under a rock.  Have you heard Trump attacking the FBI and federal law enforcement almost daily on twitter for the past year?  Have you heard about Arizona Republican's running a admitted criminal for the Senate?  Have you heard about Roy Moore?  Even look at how Trump wants to end terrorist attacks on our schools; he doesn't want to involve better law enforcement or better gun regulation; as his plan is to arm school teachers so they can shoot it out with terrorists in schools wild wild west style.

Republican's are anti-crime my ass.  Saying we're going to deport the nations undocumented people because we can't stand crime is just wedge politics.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Let's start with the murderer, Ted Kennedy.


Were you even alive then?  
Although I do have to say thank you for helping make my point, cuz you do see how long the slime sticks.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 22, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Heck Yah!  By accepting a pardon for a federal felony conviction, a Republican from Arizona has to concede that they were guilty of the felony, whether they bothered to read this portion of the pardon conditions, or had "the best" special council advising them.  But now wants to be a Senator, and say he was innocent.  Idiots.  I'm sure they'll do great in November.


Does seem hard to imagine how accepting a pardon for a crime you didn't commit would work...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Are you saying you don't support Trump Immigration policy?  Because if you do here's how it treats hardworking imigrant families...
> 
> *200K Kids Could Lose Their Parents if DREAMers Are Deported*
> https://www.thedailybeast.com/200k-kids-could-lose-their-parents-if-dreamers-are-deported


Who's fucking fault is that? I sure the fuck didn't break the law and bring them here. The parents made that decision, what is stopping the parents from taking their anchor babies back with them?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Perhaps you've been living under a rock.  Have you heard Trump attacking the FBI and federal law enforcement almost daily on twitter for the past year?  Have you heard about Arizona Republican's running a admitted criminal for the Senate?  Have you heard about Roy Moore?
> 
> Republican's are anti-crime my ass.


Sheriff Joe, doing the job the president wouldn't.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who's fucking fault is that? I sure the fuck didn't break the law and bring them here. The parents made that decision, what is stopping the parents from taking their anchor babies back with them?


Fault?  Guess I'm just wondering why we're chasing college graduates away?  Yes if we're talking about criminals then I'm with you.  We need to find a better way. 
But chasing away people with promise?  Chasing away the Dreamers?  I just couldn't disagree more.  If anything we need more hardworking, law abiding, tax paying citizens. 

People keep talking about broad brush strokes.  But to me Trumps immigration plans sound like one big brush stroke.  And a lot of promising young talent is going to be lost in the quest to chase "those people" away.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sheriff Joe, doing the job the president wouldn't.


I don't think the judge believed that line when he was giving out jail time.  But hey, good thing Trump was there to save him.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Fault?  Guess I'm just wondering why we're chasing college graduates away?  Yes if we're talking about criminals then I'm with you.  We need to find a better way.
> But chasing away people with promise?  Chasing away the Dreamers?  I just couldn't disagree more.  If anything we need more hardworking, law abiding, tax paying citizens.
> 
> People keep talking about broad brush strokes.  But to me Trumps immigration plans sound like one big brush stroke.  And a lot of promising young talent is going to be lost in the quest to chase "those people" away.


You mean trumps offer to make 1.8 million illegals *citizens*? That broad brush?
What percentage of dreamers have become college grads? Who is paying for that? Who is paying for school, housing and medical care, we are and we can't afford it. Just look at LAUSD, that is all you need to know. All the libs want are votes.
Wise up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I don't think the judge believed that line when he was giving out jail time.  But hey, good thing Trump was there to save him.


The Kenyan and his henchman, holder had a lot of power, as we are finding out.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You mean trumps offer to make 1.8 million illegals *citizens*? That broad brush?
> What percentage of dreamers have become college grads? Who is paying for that? Who is paying for school, housing and medical care, we are and we can't afford it. Just look at LAUSD, that is all you need to know. All the libs want are votes.
> Wise up.


Correct me if I'm wrong here, but if we get rid of Sanctuary Cities the local community will have no recourse to protect Dreamers or anyone else they deem important if Trump decides to order the ICE to start hauling people away.  That's why I support sanctuary cities, as I stand by local communities having some ability to protect their residents from the political circus in Washington.

As to the rest of what you said.  Only a scoundrel make offers that upend the lives of so many people as a negotiating tactic to fund the wall he said Mexico was going to pay for.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong here, but if we get rid of Sanctuary Cities the local community will have no recourse to protect Dreamers or anyone else they deem important if Trump decides to order the ICE to start hauling people away.  That's why I support sanctuary cities, as I stand by local communities having some ability to protect their residents from the political circus in Washington.
> 
> As to the rest of what you said.  Only a scoundrel make offers that upend the lives of so many people as a negotiating tactic to fund the wall he said Mexico was going to pay for.


So, you aren't a law and order guy as you have said.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, you aren't a law and order guy as you have said.


I do believe in law and order.  But I also am a man of compassion.  And if the day ever comes the feds come to my neighborhood and round up any neighbors of mine, who I know are good people I'm going to hide them under my bed.  The federal government be damned.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I do believe in law and order.  But I also am a man of compassion.  And if the day ever comes the feds come to my neighborhood and round up any neighbors of mine, who I know are good people I'm going to hide them under my bed.  The federal government be damned.


That's all you have to say, you could be the mayor of Oakland.
You, just like the Kenyan, promote lawlessness. Now we have someone in power that wants law and order and you people are freaking out.


----------



## Wez (Mar 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Now we have someone in power that wants law and order


Sucker


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong here, but if we get rid of Sanctuary Cities the local community will have no recourse to protect Dreamers or anyone else they deem important if Trump decides to order the ICE to start hauling people away.  That's why I support sanctuary cities, as I stand by local communities having some ability to protect their residents from the political circus in Washington.
> 
> As to the rest of what you said.  Only a scoundrel make offers that upend the lives of so many people as a negotiating tactic to fund the wall he said Mexico was going to pay for.


You're wrong...a little cart before the horse don't you think. Question for you, why won't dems sign off of the immigration bill? Oh that's right they don't want to get rid of chain migration, I wonder why? These "dreamers" all get to stay in their home called America under this bill, even though they waive the Mexican flag and chant anti-American BS in spanish. Sooner or later the "flow' has to stop or perhaps even better Mexico stops using the US as their welfare country.

Did you have "compassion" and a feeling to stand up to the evils of Obama's government? Of course you didn't hypocrite.

https://www.politico.com/story/2017/08/08/trump-deportations-behind-obama-levels-241420


----------



## Wez (Mar 22, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> These "dreamers" all get to stay in their home called America under this bill, even though they waive the Mexican flag and chant anti-American BS in spanish.


Liar


----------



## Wez (Mar 22, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> why won't dems sign off of the immigration bill?


Because it held kids hostage to pay for a wall that dump said we wouldn't pay for, idiot.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> Because it held kids hostage to pay for a wall that dump said we wouldn't pay for, idiot.


Did you see the new spending bill idiot?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> Liar


Show me.


----------



## Wez (Mar 22, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Show me.


Your bullshit, give a source.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> Because it held kids hostage to pay for a wall that dump said we wouldn't pay for, idiot.


Let's play...are you for chain migration?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> Your bullshit, give a source.


Nothing as usual.


----------



## Wez (Mar 22, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Did you see the new spending bill idiot?


Sure did idiot:

_"In the final wall compromise, $1.6 billion will be available for physical barriers along the Mexican border, but strings are attached. Most of the funding, officials said, can be used only for repairs or for “secondary” barriers along border stretches where there is already a wall. "_


----------



## Wez (Mar 22, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Nothing as usual.


It's was your bullshit, I don't have to prove your lying statements.


----------



## Wez (Mar 22, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Let's play...are you for chain migration?


Only when it applies to Melania...


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> Only when it applies to Melania...


GAP at his best.


----------



## Wez (Mar 22, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> GAP at his best.


That sound witty in your head?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> GAP at his best.


Whatever that means.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Whatever that means.


That's his acronym SJ... *G*row *A* *P*air


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> It's was your bullshit, I don't have to prove your lying statements.


Show me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> That's his acronym SJ... *G*row *A* *P*air


I know what GAP means, I was wondering what GAP's best would look like.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know what GAP means, I was wondering what GAP's best would look like.


Ok seriously that's funny.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Ok seriously that's funny.


GAP is a target rich environment.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 22, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Let's play...are you for chain migration?


Is this how the 911 terrorist entered the country?  At least I'm not sure why letting people bring their families are a problem so long as their families also prove to be model citizens like everyone else.

I mean maybe there is some problem I don't know about which you can fill me in on.  But I'm not sure I even know what chain migration really is.  It's never been presented to me as a hot topic.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Is this how the 911 terrorist entered the country?  At least I'm not sure why letting people bring their families are a problem so long as their families also prove to be model citizens like everyone else.
> 
> I mean maybe there is some problem I don't know about which you can fill me in on.  But I'm not sure I even know what chain migration really is.  It's never been presented to me as a hot topic.


It means 1 deadbeat can bring 10 or 20 other deadbeats with them.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Is this how the 911 terrorist entered the country?  At least I'm not sure why letting people bring their families are a problem so long as their families also prove to be model citizens like everyone else.
> 
> I mean maybe there is some problem I don't know about which you can fill me in on.  But I'm not sure I even know what chain migration really is.  It's never been presented to me as a hot topic.


911? What the hell is wrong with you. Every fken country has borders and some have extremely strict entry requirements. Sure sounds like your for open borders to our south. 

Are you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It means 1 deadbeat can bring 10 or 20 other deadbeats with them.


Like Melania and Trump's other wives bringing in their family?


----------



## nononono (Mar 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> Sucker


*Fluffer.....*


----------



## nononono (Mar 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> Liar


*Fluffer....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 22, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Fluffer....*


More inside lingo from the sick, deviant, sex trade sympathizer nono. I hope the police find you and put you away and throw away the key.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like Melania and Trump's other wives bringing in their family?


That would be fine, wouldn't need to feed, house, educate, medicate that group.


----------



## Mildred Ratched RN (Mar 22, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Fluffer....*





Hüsker Dü said:


> More inside lingo from the sick, deviant, sex trade sympathizer nono. I hope the police find you and put you away and throw away the key.


The state mental health authorities have already found him, sought to adjudicate his insanity and dementia, and the Court has already involuntarily committed him to our state insane asylum. 

He's in a three inch thick plexiglass walled cell for his and our staff's own protection.  He has a predilection for flinging poo, etc. It's all available on Wikipedia by a search of his name.


----------



## nononono (Mar 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More inside lingo from the sick, deviant, sex trade sympathizer nono. I hope the police find you and put you away and throw away the key.



*You are absolutely funny.....*
*Everything you accuse me of is what YOUR party is doing.......*
*But, carry on if it does lower YOUR blood pressure a little...!*


----------



## nononono (Mar 22, 2018)

Mildred Ratched RN said:


> The state mental health authorities have already found him, sought to adjudicate his insanity and dementia, and the Court has already involuntarily committed him to our state insane asylum.
> 
> He's in a three inch thick plexiglass walled cell for his and our staff's own protection.  He has a predilection for flinging poo, etc. It's all available on Wikipedia by a search of his name.



*You're projecting again Bob.......*
*How's the finances after the drunkin melee in north western Nevada......*
*Heard you hung out with Rory the BLM Land swap King for a few hours until you puked......*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 22, 2018)

Mildred Ratched RN said:


> The state mental health authorities have already found him, sought to adjudicate his insanity and dementia, and the Court has already involuntarily committed him to our state insane asylum.
> 
> He's in a three inch thick plexiglass walled cell for his and our staff's own protection.  He has a predilection for flinging poo, etc. It's all available on Wikipedia by a search of his name.


Who r u?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Perhaps you've been living under a rock.  Have you heard Trump attacking the FBI and federal law enforcement almost daily on twitter for the past year?  Have you heard about Arizona Republican's running a admitted criminal for the Senate?  Have you heard about Roy Moore?  Even look at how Trump wants to end terrorist attacks on our schools; he doesn't want to involve better law enforcement or better gun regulation; as his plan is to arm school teachers so they can shoot it out with terrorists in schools wild wild west style.
> 
> Republican's are anti-crime my ass.  Saying we're going to deport the nations undocumented people because we can't stand crime is just wedge politics.


Too funny.. you did not even address my post but ran with your talking points. You're trying sooo hard..


----------



## tenacious (Mar 24, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> 911? What the hell is wrong with you. Every fken country has borders and some have extremely strict entry requirements. Sure sounds like your for open borders to our south.
> 
> Are you?


So I detect a little wing flapping?  As to your question, I think we should be letting in anyone who works hard, pays taxes and isn't a criminal.  

You act like this is something I am doing to you, but I'm just a realist.  Our nation has some $20 trillion in debt.  Now I'm no mathematician, but I'm smart enough to figure you if we got 300 million American's working and paying on that debt, it's going to be a lot easier row to hoe, then if we got 250 million Americans.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 24, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Too funny.. you did not even address my post but ran with your talking points. You're trying sooo hard..


So instead of commenting on Trump and the Republican Parties twisted relationship with law enforcement (which everyone knows) you want to make this about me.  Imagine that...


----------



## Wez (Mar 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Now I'm no mathematician, but I'm smart enough to figure you if we got 300 million American's working and paying on that debt, it's going to be a lot easier row to hoe, then if we got 250 million Americans.


We would 1st have to stop creating more debt...


----------



## tenacious (Mar 24, 2018)

Wez said:


> We would 1st have to stop creating more debt...


Fair point... although I tried to qualify it with "tax paying" meaning they were contributing members to American Society. 

I guess all I was really trying to point out is that once again we see the schizophrenia of the Republican policy.  They want to cut immigration levels, while everyone knows that in effect the debt they are ringing up is going to require a massive influx of immigration of taxpayers to make the debt they are ringing up manageable.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Fair point... although I tried to qualify it with "tax paying" meaning they were contributing members to American Society.
> 
> I guess all I was really trying to point out is that once again we see the schizophrenia of the Republican policy.  They want to cut immigration levels, while everyone knows that in effect the debt they are ringing up is going to require a massive influx of immigration of taxpayers to make the debt they are ringing up manageable.


No


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So I detect a little wing flapping?  As to your question, I think we should be letting in anyone who works hard, pays taxes and isn't a criminal.
> 
> You act like this is something I am doing to you, but I'm just a realist.  Our nation has some $20 trillion in debt.  Now I'm no mathematician, but I'm smart enough to figure you if we got 300 million American's working and paying on that debt, it's going to be a lot easier row to hoe, then if we got 250 million Americans.


Luv how you ask a direct question and you get some roundabout response. Yes all non criminals should be able to come and prosper... provided they don't jump a wall to do so and follow the proper processes. Pretty simple. You seemed to be advocating an open immigration system. 

Again a direct question... Are you for an open border down south?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like Melania and Trump's other wives bringing in their family?


Yes. That’s what “chain migration” is.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 24, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Luv how you ask a direct question and you get some roundabout response. Yes all non criminals should be able to come and prosper... provided they don't jump a wall to do so and follow the proper processes. Pretty simple. You seemed to be advocating an open immigration system.
> 
> Again a direct question... Are you for an open border down south?


All I read was a lot of wing flapping.  Believe me, I wish you had asked a substantive question that set me back on my toes.  
As to who I advocating being allowed in... again, anyone who can help us pay our debt off.  My motto is send me your poor, tired huddled masses to help pay off this nations deficits.  Because if we're not going to look at raising taxes this is the only way I see to raise government revenue.  

You got any better ideas?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> All I read was a lot of wing flapping.  Believe me, I wish you had asked a substantive question that set me back on my toes.
> As to who I advocating being allowed in... again, anyone who can help us pay our debt off.  My motto is send me your poor, tired huddled masses to help pay off this nations deficits.  Because if we're not going to look at raising taxes this is the only way I see to raise government revenue.
> 
> You got any better ideas?


Nutters troll, they don't do "ideas".


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Perhaps you've been living under a rock.  Have you heard Trump attacking the FBI and federal law enforcement almost daily on twitter for the past year?  Have you heard about Arizona Republican's running a admitted criminal for the Senate?  Have you heard about Roy Moore?  Even look at how Trump wants to end terrorist attacks on our schools; he doesn't want to involve better law enforcement or better gun regulation; as his plan is to arm school teachers so they can shoot it out with terrorists in schools wild wild west style.
> 
> Republican's are anti-crime my ass.  Saying we're going to deport the nations undocumented people because we can't stand crime is just wedge politics.


You're babbling again.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So instead of commenting on Trump and the Republican Parties twisted relationship with law enforcement (which everyone knows) you want to make this about me.  Imagine that...


So instead of commenting on my original comment you make a different comment and try to make this about me not commenting on your second, now third, non comment about your original comment.... unlike you I don't have to imagine it because it's what you and your budfies do on here all the time. I can't even give you a nice try but how about a "TRY AGAIN"


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nutters troll, they don't do "ideas".


We don't do dumb ideas...


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 24, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Luv how you ask a direct question and you get some roundabout response. Yes all non criminals should be able to come and prosper... provided they don't jump a wall to do so and follow the proper processes. Pretty simple. You seemed to be advocating an open immigration system.
> 
> Again a direct question... Are you for an open border down south?


Don't expect a straight forward reply


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 24, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You're babbling again.


 . . . and you are just a troll with no ideas or ideals.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and you are just a troll with no ideas or ideals.


But he knows about politics because he gets paid by the government. He has a redundant job getting rid of redundancies. Truly hard to believe. He’s more redundant than anybody


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and you are just a troll with no ideas or ideals.


Youʻve been spooled.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 24, 2018)

xav10 said:


> But he knows about politics because he gets paid by the government. He has a redundant job getting rid of redundancies. Truly hard to believe. He’s more redundant than anybody


Irony alert


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and you are just a troll with no ideas or ideals.


I knew it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2018)

xav10 said:


> But he knows about politics because he gets paid by the government. He has a redundant job getting rid of redundancies. Truly hard to believe. He’s more redundant than anybody


You people are the ones that use just a few posts with no originality and husker is the worst, what would you expect from a union rube.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You people are the ones that use just a few posts with no originality and husker is the worst, what would you expect from a union rube.


I thought #MAGA meant when unions were strong and brought us a strong middle class?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 24, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I thought #MAGA meant when unions were strong and brought us a strong middle class?


Okay.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 24, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Youʻve been spooled.


You couldn't catch a cold . . . here's my idea of your attempt:


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You couldn't catch a cold . . . here's my idea of your attempt:


I had to cut that line.  You'll be back.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> All I read was a lot of wing flapping.  Believe me, I wish you had asked a substantive question that set me back on my toes.
> As to who I advocating being allowed in... again, anyone who can help us pay our debt off.  My motto is send me your poor, tired huddled masses to help pay off this nations deficits.  Because if we're not going to look at raising taxes this is the only way I see to raise government revenue.
> 
> You got any better ideas?


Honk, honk... short bus is outside.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 24, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Honk, honk... short bus is outside.


That’s funny. I don't know if tenacious has double your IQ, but I’d bet on 25% higher.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 24, 2018)

xav10 said:


> That’s funny. I don't know if tenacious has double your IQ, but I’d bet on 25% higher.


I win.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 25, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Honk, honk... short bus is outside.


Another solid point bear bear... quoting the inscription from the Statue of Liberty makes me a retard. lol
#TrumpsAmerica


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Another solid point bear bear... quoting the inscription from the Statue of Liberty makes me a retard.
> #TrumpsAmerica


They're waiting!


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Another solid point bear bear... quoting the inscription from the Statue of Liberty makes me a retard. lol
> #TrumpsAmerica


Nice try... because you can't answer a question is the reason you're a window licker... off to soccer in Phoenix... later.


----------



## Wez (Mar 25, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Nice try... because you can't answer a question is the reason you're a window licker... off to soccer in Phoenix... later.


As usual, nothing but complaints and insults.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Another solid point bear bear... quoting the inscription from the Statue of Liberty makes me a retard. lol
> #TrumpsAmerica


These nutters remind me of the character Kevin Bacon played in Animal House, they need an authoritarian, a daddy figure to help them feel safe. These are not well adjusted, mature individuals we are dealing with in here.
If you need someone to draw your identity from you are certainly in need of help and are a follower. Cheating, stealing, lying, denigrating others in an attempt to bolster yourself aren't the American values I know.


----------



## espola (Mar 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> These nutters remind me of the character Kevin Bacon played in Animal House, they need an authoritarian, a daddy figure to help them feel safe. These are not well adjusted, mature individuals we are dealing with in here.
> If you need someone to draw your identity from you are certainly in need of help and are a follower. Cheating, stealing, lying, denigrating others in an attempt to bolster yourself aren't the American values I know.


Thank you sir - I'll have another.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 25, 2018)

Lol... to anyone whose actually bothering to follow the trail of bs that this thread has become-  I win.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Another solid point bear bear... quoting the inscription from the Statue of Liberty makes me a retard. lol
> #TrumpsAmerica


Oh stop td, that's not what makes you a "retard"...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> These nutters remind me of the character Kevin Bacon played in Animal House, they need an authoritarian, a daddy figure to help them feel safe. These are not well adjusted, mature individuals we are dealing with in here.
> If you need someone to draw your identity from you are certainly in need of help and are a follower. Cheating, stealing, lying, denigrating others in an attempt to bolster yourself aren't the American values I know.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Oh stop td, that's not what makes you a "retard"...


But it does help.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Oh stop td, that's not what makes you a "retard"...


Gosh Lion, how unlike like you to be calling people you disagree with politically derogatory names.  I mean there's not a single "liberal" left in your life who hasn't been chased off... but hey I'm sure they all were terrible people with that horrible "universal healthcare" and "livable wages" type thuggery. 

Anyway, care to break it down why you're calling me a retard?  I love to explain...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Gosh Lion, how unlike like you to be calling people you disagree with politically derogatory names.  I mean there's not a single "liberal" left in your life who hasn't been chased off... but hey I'm sure they all were terrible people with that horrible "universal healthcare" and "livable wages" type thuggery.
> 
> Anyway, care to break it down why you're calling me a retard?  I love to explain...


I just repeated the words you used, td...
Did you notice the quotation marks?
Ironically, it was simple irony...
As far as the rest of your spiel, my life is full of wonderful, diverse people, most are not overly sensitive as they possess a sense of humor and appreciate tongue-n-cheek bantering.
I thought you were one of those people. I'm sorry.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 25, 2018)

A


Wez said:


> As usual, nothing but complaints and insults.


Now if TD actually answered a question he might have a leg to stand on but he evades them.  As usual Wez, your comments are off base and add nothing to the subject at hand. In fact, they only show that you don't keep up with your own thread. 

Go back to talking down to people trying to help others from your gym.. at least it's something you're good at.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Lol... to anyone whose actually bothering to follow the trail of bs that this thread has become-  I win.


Lol at you who won't answer a simple question... you lose.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Lol... to anyone whose actually bothering to follow the trail of bs that this thread has become-  I win.


Yes.. lol to anyone expecting an answer from you on this thread.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 26, 2018)

Lol... I have to say the build up around what this one question of bear bear’s has gotten to be so epic that I’ll admit I went and tried to see what the question was and can’t find it?  Busy day for me but now I’m intrigued. 

Maybe one of you Spice Girls can repost the “question” cuz I ready to be blown away by what is sound like one of the all time greatest posts in forum history.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Lol... I have to say the build up around what this one question of bear bear’s has gotten to be so epic that I’ll admit I went and tried to see what the question was and can’t find it?  Busy day for me but now I’m intrigued.
> 
> Maybe one of you Spice Girls can repost the “question” cuz I ready to be blown away by what is sound like one of the all time greatest posts in forum history.


The point that your avoidance of a simple question has been lost in the cavernous space between your ears... shocking.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> The point that your avoidance of a simple question has been lost in the cavernous space between your ears... shocking.


Not very tenacious, iz it.
Iz your kid in ECNL?


----------



## tenacious (Mar 26, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> The point that your avoidance of a simple question has been lost in the cavernous space between your ears... shocking.


So nothing but more hot air and personal insults. Lol

Too bad, from all the wing flapping had me excited. But of course, bear bear being the big fat zero that he is... comes up with nothing.  What a joke.

Wish you alt-right nutjobs would just say you hate brown people instead all all the stupid word games. We all know that what you really mean anyway...


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Lol... I have to say the build up around what this one question of bear bear’s has gotten to be so epic that I’ll admit I went and tried to see what the question was and can’t find it?  Busy day for me but now I’m intrigued.
> 
> Maybe one of you Spice Girls can repost the “question” cuz I ready to be blown away by what is sound like one of the all time greatest posts in forum history.


Too funny... your memory appears to be fading rather quickly. I guess when your M.O. is to avoid answering questions you forget what questions you chose to ignore.

Maybe you would be able to keep better track if you would stop deleting post? Just an idea...


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So nothing but more hot air and personal insults. Lol
> 
> Too bad, from all the wing flapping had me excited. But of course, bear bear being the big fat zero that he is... comes up with nothing.  What a joke.
> 
> Wish you alt-right nutjobs would just say you hate brown people instead all all the stupid word games. We all know that what you really mean anyway...


Your such an idiot..

I'll hand you the shovel to make your hole deeper.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 26, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Your such an idiot..
> 
> I'll hand you the shovel to make your hole deeper.


A deeper hole. Haha. Good grief are you a moron.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So nothing but more hot air and personal insults. Lol
> 
> Too bad, from all the wing flapping had me excited. But of course, bear bear being the big fat zero that he is... comes up with nothing.  What a joke.
> 
> Wish you alt-right nutjobs would just say you hate brown people instead all all the stupid word games. We all know that what you really mean anyway...


I hate brown people who shouldn't be here.
I hate white people who shouldn't be here.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> A deeper hole. Haha. Good grief are you a moron.


Keep digging..


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So nothing but more hot air and personal insults. Lol
> 
> Too bad, from all the wing flapping had me excited. But of course, bear bear being the big fat zero that he is... comes up with nothing.  What a joke.
> 
> Wish you alt-right nutjobs would just say you hate brown people instead all all the stupid word games. We all know that what you really mean anyway...


Blah, blah, blah.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So nothing but more hot air and personal insults. Lol
> 
> Too bad, from all the wing flapping had me excited. But of course, bear bear being the big fat zero that he is... comes up with nothing.  What a joke.
> 
> Wish you alt-right nutjobs would just say you hate brown people instead all all the stupid word games. We all know that what you really mean anyway...


That fact you can't seem to find "the question" speaks volumes. And of course you play the race card... shocking.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 26, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> That fact you can't seem to find "the question" speaks volumes. And of course you play the race card... shocking.


What do you know, another post about what a awesome question you wrote...   

So tell me, this thing you’ve got with immigrants.  Do you teach your kids to hate them too?  I bet you’d have to do it all undercover like, so they don’t go to school and get suspended or beat up by the immigrant kids.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> What do you know, another post about what a awesome question you wrote...
> 
> So tell me, this thing you’ve got with immigrants.  Do you teach your kids to hate them too?  I bet you’d have to do it all undercover like, so they don’t go to school and get suspended or beat up by the immigrant kids.


What do you have against the rule of law?


----------



## Mildred Ratched RN (Mar 26, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You're projecting again Bob.......*
> *How's the finances after the drunkin melee in north western Nevada......*
> *Heard you hung out with Rory the BLM Land swap King for a few hours until you puked......*


Oh dear.  Are you still under the delusion that this 5nos fellow is Bob Zmuda, and actually looking up on the internet his literal activities that make it into internet information sources?  You realize his Nevada brothel owner buddy is a devout Trump supporter, and perhaps "Bob" is as well.  Perhaps another trip to the fourth floor electro-shock treatment may be in order.

Here's a bit of advice, yet you'll not remember it if you are being scheduled for fourth floor treatment in the next 1-5 days:  Try Alec Baldwin or that horrible Jim Cary idiot as the real 5nos.  Cary seems unhinged, so I'd go with him.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> What do you know, another post about what a awesome question you wrote...
> 
> So tell me, this thing you’ve got with immigrants.  Do you teach your kids to hate them too?  I bet you’d have to do it all undercover like, so they don’t go to school and get suspended or beat up by the immigrant kids.


I have a backhoe you can use to dig your hole. Seems like you want to dig a big one.

And why did you delete your earlier post about sitting in a bar listening to two guys talk about California?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What do you have against the rule of law?


That's hilarious coming from faux pardoned you.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What do you have against the rule of law?


Is rule of law the racists bears problem with immigration?  So far all I’ve gotten from him is he’s against it, but won’t say why... just lots of word games about how he sees himself as superior.


----------



## Mildred Ratched RN (Mar 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I hate brown people who shouldn't be here.
> I hate white people who shouldn't be here.


Well Joseph, that's a very interesting thought on your part.  So that would leave only "red" people, using your choice of derogatory prejudicial cultural labels.  The people that have ancestral linkage to the original indigenous populations that first inhabited what are now known as the "Americas", both North and South.  For North American inhabitants today, I dare say the number of 100% indigenous people by ancestry may be non-existent, given the mass genocides, European/Asian diseases introduced to the Americas, and the cultural assimilation of over 500 plus years of human history.   Interesting.  I'm writing "interesting" in my notes, Joseph.  Thank you for your thoughts.  

Does anyone else have any thoughts on Joseph's racist views?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Is rule of the racists bears problem with immigration?  So far all I’ve gotten from him is he’s against it, but won’t say why... just lots of word games about how he sees himself as superior.


Do illegals see themselves as superior to those who immigrate to the U.S. Legally?


----------



## tenacious (Mar 26, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I have a backhoe you can use to dig your hole. Seems like you want to dig a big one.
> 
> And why did you delete your earlier post about sitting in a bar listening to two guys talk about California?


I didn’t delete that post?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I didn’t delete that post?


Interesting.  I can't seem to find it on this thread anymore. 

You know the post I'm referencing,  correct?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2018)

Mildred Ratched RN said:


> Well Joseph, that's a very interesting thought on your part.  So that would leave only "red" people, using your choice of derogatory prejudicial cultural labels.  The people that have ancestral linkage to the original indigenous populations that first inhabited what are now known as the "Americas", both North and South.  For North American inhabitants today, I dare say the number of 100% indigenous people by ancestry may be non-existent, given the mass genocides, European/Asian diseases introduced to the Americas, and the cultural assimilation of over 500 plus years of human history.   Interesting.  I'm writing "interesting" in my notes, Joseph.  Thank you for your thoughts.
> 
> Does anyone else have any thoughts on Joseph's racist views?


Interesting that you would find the Sheriffs post racist. 

Are you Brown? Are you White? If you are either why did the post offend you?

The only people who should be offended are criminals. Because if you are in the country illegally,(brown, white, black, red) then you are breaking the law. Thus a criminal.

In the words of President Obama.. "We are a country of laws.."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's hilarious coming from faux pardoned you.


That is the rule of law. Righting an obvious wrong is what America is all about.
Using the deep state to go after your enemies, very third


Mildred Ratched RN said:


> Well Joseph, that's a very interesting thought on your part.  So that would leave only "red" people, using your choice of derogatory prejudicial cultural labels.  The people that have ancestral linkage to the original indigenous populations that first inhabited what are now known as the "Americas", both North and South.  For North American inhabitants today, I dare say the number of 100% indigenous people by ancestry may be non-existent, given the mass genocides, European/Asian diseases introduced to the Americas, and the cultural assimilation of over 500 plus years of human history.   Interesting.  I'm writing "interesting" in my notes, Joseph.  Thank you for your thoughts.
> 
> Does anyone else have any thoughts on Joseph's racist views?


Oh, you mean injuns, I didn't do it.
People are people, you people seem to be more interested in their race than us racists.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Is rule of law the racists bears problem with immigration?  So far all I’ve gotten from him is he’s against it, but won’t say why... just lots of word games about how he sees himself as superior.


Why do you think bear is racist?
I have not read that post, I believe he said let the illegals stay if they are not bothering anyone and you were trying to get him to say otherwise.


----------



## Mildred Ratched RN (Mar 26, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Interesting that you would find the Sheriffs post racist.
> 
> Are you Brown? Are you White? If you are either why did the post offend you?
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing your thoughts, Milton.  I’m sure the group appreciates your contribution. As you know, these sessions are for the patients’ therapeutic benefit. The nursing staff merely facilitates your exchange of thoughts, however divorced from reality they may be.


----------



## Wez (Mar 26, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Interesting that you would find the Sheriffs post racist.


He only cares about Brown illegals, Canadians, Northern Euros, we don't need walls for them.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2018)

Wez said:


> He only cares about Brown illegals, Canadians, Northern Euros, we don't need walls for them.


Again... try and follow along Wez. Seriously,  you started this thread and you are so far out of touch. You keep failing at trying to pigeonhole posters on the right. 

But that's the lefts way ..

Oh, did you see the Sheriffs post about white illegals? Yea, I thought so.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2018)

Mildred Ratched RN said:


> Thank you for sharing your thoughts, Milton.  I’m sure the group appreciates your contribution. As you know, these sessions are for the patients’ therapeutic benefit. The nursing staff merely facilitates your exchange of thoughts, however divorced from reality they may be.


Are you white? Are you brown?

You seem a little divorced from reality yourself. Sitting in that little office tending to all the crazy people with your only source of information coming from that little 6" black and white with the rabbit ears.

Sorry your life sucks..


----------



## tenacious (Mar 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why do you think bear is racist?
> I have not read that post, I believe he said let the illegals stay if they are not bothering anyone and you were trying to get him to say otherwise.


I think you're misunderstanding, I'm not being mean to bear bear I'm trying to help him.  
At least from what I read, it sure seemed like he was having trouble articulating what he thought.  So I helped point out what his issue with foreign immigration seemed to be...


----------



## Wez (Mar 26, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Again... try and follow along Wez. Seriously,  *you started this thread* and you are so far out of touch.


Idiot MS sticking his head up his ass and showing himself the lying bitch he is, yet again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I think you're misunderstanding, I'm not being mean to bear bear I'm trying to help him.
> At least from what I read, it sure seemed like he was having trouble articulating what he thought.  So I helped point out what his issue with foreign immigration seemed to be...


I have all the answers on illegal immigration.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2018)

Wez said:


> Idiot MS sticking his head up his ass and showing himself the lying bitch he is, yet again.


You're an angry little fella.


----------



## Wez (Mar 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You're an angry little fella.


Strange you don't type that to your nutter buddies in here when they display this kind of non-PC talk.  Don't want to be called a lying bitch, stop lying.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2018)

Wez said:


> Idiot MS sticking his head up his ass and showing himself the lying bitch he is, yet again.


My bad.. TD started this thread. But wow, you must really feel good about yourself catching me in such a huge lie. Pretty much all you got Sunshine...

Doesn't exempt you from following along. And doesn't change a thing about your previous post. Carry on Sunshine! Off to your newley remodeled home where you can look down upon us peasants..


----------



## Wez (Mar 26, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Off to your newley remodeled home where you can look down upon us peasants..


I would look down on your regardless, don't flatter yourself.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You're an angry little fella.


Wez is confused, not angry. Maybe one of those gender confused guys err... digits I think they call them, binary digits. 

He's always offering up sex. Maybe that's why he built his new gym. A place to work out in private..wink wink.


----------



## Wez (Mar 26, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> He's always offering up sex.


Jealousy is an ugly emotion...


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2018)

Wez said:


> I would look down on your regardless, don't flatter yourself.


Of course you do Sunshine.. it's all your capable of. I bet you were looking down on me and fantasizing...  but sorry Sweetheart, your not my type. Plus, I'm out of your league...


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2018)

Wez said:


> Jealousy is an ugly emotion...


Weak post... even for you Sunshine.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I have all the answers on illegal immigration.


Well don't keep it to yourself.  Letting all that hot air build up could be bad for your health...


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well don't keep it to yourself.  Letting all that hot air build up could be bad for your health...


Did you find your post that was deleted yet?


----------



## tenacious (Mar 26, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> My bad.. TD started this thread. But wow, you must really feel good about yourself catching me in such a huge lie. Pretty much all you got Sunshine...
> 
> Doesn't exempt you from following along. And doesn't change a thing about your previous post. Carry on Sunshine! Off to your newley remodeled home where you can look down upon us peasants..



Think how much more awesome this post would be if one could actually had links to the huge lie so we didn't have to take your word for it? lol


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Think how much more awesome this post would be if one could actually had links to the huge lie so we didn't have to take your word for it? lol


Ok.. I'll play along.

What lie?


----------



## Wez (Mar 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Think how much more awesome this post would be if one could actually had links to the huge lie so we didn't have to take your word for it? lol


MS lies all the time, it's his thing here...


----------



## tenacious (Mar 26, 2018)

Here's the post with what you're calling my "huge lie"...  




tenacious said:


> I was just in my hometown this past weekend where I was raised.  Think the sign said somewhere around 2k and probably 20k cows.  Anyway, I was at the bar and heard the two next to me break into discussion about conservative sections of California succeeding.  But they decided no, as in the end they just hoped the whole state fell into the ocean.  True story.
> 
> The point of my story being, try and self identify anyway you want hombre.  At least as far as I can tell rural America hates you as much as me.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Here's the post with what you're calling my "huge lie"...


Dude. You need to go back and reread who I was responding to. I was responding to Wez calling me a liar because I posted that he, Wez, started this thread. 

Got it? 

But way to jump to conclusions..


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Here's the post with what you're calling my "huge lie"...


tenacious said: ↑
"I was just in my hometown this past weekend where I was raised. Think the sign said somewhere around 2k and probably 20k cows. Anyway, I was at the bar and heard the two next to me break into discussion about conservative sections of California succeeding. But they decided no, as in the end they just hoped the whole state fell into the ocean. True story.

The point of my story being, try and self identify anyway you want hombre. At least as far as I can tell rural America hates you as much as me."

Is that post in this thread?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2018)

Wez said:


> MS lies all the time, it's his thing here...


Keep trying Sunshine... your so cute when you try so hard.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Wez is confused, not angry. Maybe one of those gender confused guys err... digits I think they call them, binary digits.
> 
> He's always offering up sex. Maybe that's why he built his new gym. A place to work out in private..wink wink.


I agree, he is just projecting his lifestyle.
His chosen lifestyle.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 26, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> tenacious said: ↑
> "I was just in my hometown this past weekend where I was raised. Think the sign said somewhere around 2k and probably 20k cows. Anyway, I was at the bar and heard the two next to me break into discussion about conservative sections of California succeeding. But they decided no, as in the end they just hoped the whole state fell into the ocean. True story.
> 
> The point of my story being, try and self identify anyway you want hombre. At least as far as I can tell rural America hates you as much as me."
> ...


Yawn...
You got a point to all this, or is it time to admit your magic trick isn't working.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2018)

Wez said:


> Strange you don't type that to your nutter buddies in here when they display this kind of non-PC talk.  Don't want to be called a lying bitch, stop lying.


I like them.
They aren't angry like you.
MS is pretty chill. 
It must be you.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yawn...
> You got a point to all this, or is it time to admit your magic trick isn't working.


So what thread did you post it in?

Simple question..


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yawn...
> You got a point to all this, or is it time to admit your magic trick isn't working.


Did you also figure out that the "huge lie" was directed to Wez and not you? Or are you just gonna forget you ever posted that?


----------



## tenacious (Mar 26, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Did you also figure out that the "huge lie" was directed to Wez and not you? Or are you just gonna forget you ever posted that?


If you click the blue arrow next to the posters name in the quote box, it will take you back to the OP.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 26, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Did you also figure out that the "huge lie" was directed to Wez and not you? Or are you just gonna forget you ever posted that?


Haha, just went back and re-read.  Well I said this morning it was a busy day.  I can't keep up with my own bullshit let alone everybody in here.

Plus you're on my half-read list multi.  If you don't hook me with that first sentence or two then I half read the rest of the post. 98% of the time it works.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2018)

I'll side with the police officers on the street . . .

Police chiefs know that today's unreported domestic violence or sexual assault or robbery can become tomorrow's reported homicide.

Finally, police chiefs warn that if their agencies are required to enforce federal immigration laws, it will hurt their ability to investigate and solve serious crimes in their communities. If people are afraid to have contact with the local police, they will not report crime, serve as witnesses, or tell police what is going on in their neighborhoods. Without information from the community, investigating crime becomes difficult and crime levels rise.

http://www.latimes.com/opinion/op-ed/la-oe-wexler-sanctuary-cities-immigration-crime-20170306-story.html


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Haha, just went back and re-read.  Well I said this morning it was a busy day.  I can't keep up with my own bullshit let alone everybody in here.
> 
> Plus you're on my half-read list multi.  If you don't hook me with that first sentence or two then I half read the rest of the post. 98% of the time it works.


Fair enough...


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Is rule of law the racists bears problem with immigration?  So far all I’ve gotten from him is he’s against it, but won’t say why... just lots of word games about how he sees himself as superior.


Where did EVER type I'm against legal immigration? What did EVER type that was remotely racist?

Tick-tock, tick-tock....


----------



## nononono (Mar 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nutters troll, they don't do "ideas".


----------



## tenacious (Mar 26, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Where did EVER type I'm against legal immigration? What did EVER type that was remotely racist?
> 
> Tick-tock, tick-tock....



Alright... maybe I was doing a little wing flapping myself with the racist thing.

In my defense I will however say this.  For the vast majority of the time California has been a state that might have well of been an open boarder.  No matter what the law or the federal government says.  And yes I realize that with the rise of terrorism and a whole host of complications this is no longer possible.  As when circumstances change then I do believe in a certain amount of flexibility.  But if we're going to change things up and start rounding people up and shipping them off then I absolutely believe the local and support the idea local authorities have a right to be involved and respected in the process.  A lot of families and people are off the grid, yet at the same time have a connection to California which going back for decades and even generations.  There needs to be checks and balances all up and down that- to make sure we ourselves, don't become the terrorist we are looking to defeat.


----------



## nononono (Mar 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Alright... maybe I was doing a little wing flapping myself with the racist thing.
> 
> In my defense I will however say this.  For the vast majority of the time California has been a state that might have well of been an open boarder.  No matter what the law or the federal government says.  And yes I realize that with the rise of terrorism and a whole host of complications this is no longer possible.  When circumstances change then I do believe in a certain amount of flexibility.  But if we're going to change things up and start rounding people up and shipping them off then I absolutely believe the local and support the idea local authorities have a right to be involved and respected in the process.  There needs to be checks and balances all up and down that- to make sure we ourselves, don't become the terrorist we are looking to defeat.




*How about the THREE time Rapist in Oregon who was released due to Sanctuary SHIT !*

*Just think if that was YOUR child !!!!!!!!!!!!!*


*Previously Deported Illegal Alien Rapes Underage Girl, Set Free By Sheriff*

*




*






 by Brock Simmons March 26, 20

The epidemic of “law enforcement” catering to illegal aliens continues with yet another case of a multi-time deported criminal going on another rape spree. Anastacio Eugenio Lopez-Fabian, of Guatemala, was previously deported in 2013 and again in 2014. After sneaking back into the USA again, he went on to rape and assault a 14-year-old girl in the sleepy town of Seaside, Oregon.


The Daily Astorian reports:

_A Seaside man detained by U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement outside Clatsop County Circuit Court earlier this month *was deported twice before allegedly raping a teenage girl*, according to the federal agency._

*Anastacio Eugenio Lopez Fabian, 24, allegedly had sex with the girl several times beginning in 2016, when she was under 14 years old. Seaside police arrested him in February after he allegedly assaulted her. He was released the same day after posting $25,000 bail.*

_He has been charged with two counts of second-degree rape, three counts of third-degree rape, fourth-degree assault and harassment. A mandatory minimum sentence of more than six years in prison applies to second-degree rape convictions._
 
_ICE detained him in the courthouse parking lot as he arrived for a hearing. He is in custody at the private Northwest Detention Center in Tacoma, Washington, according to the federal agency’s records. Fabian was deported to Guatemala in 2013 and 2014, according to a statement from ICE spokeswoman Carissa Cutrell, who also said the Clatsop County Sheriff’s Office did not alert the agency of his most recent arrest._

*In the meantime, lawmakers — including U.S. Rep. Suzanne Bonamici, D-Oregon — have proposed legislation that would deter immigration arrests at courthouses, schools and health clinics. Some criminal justice officials have suggested the practice discourages immigrants from appearing in court either as witnesses or defendants.*

Oregon blogger David Olen Cross writes:

_On Wednesday, March 7, 2018 Anastacio Eugenio Lopez Fabian, age 24, was arrested outside of the Clatsop Circuit Courthouse in Astoria, Oregon by U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) officers._

*Locally, in Clatsop County Anastacio Eugenio Lopez Fabian (ID: 053988; DOB: 12/25/1993) was charged in late February 2018 with two counts of second-degree rape, three counts of third-degree rape, fourth-degree assault and harassment. His sex crimes are related to past incidences where he was purported to have had sex multiple times with a girl under the age of 16 years.*

_My research on March 14, 2018 indicated that Anastacio Eugenio Lopez Fabian is currently being incarcerated at Northern Oregon Region Correctional Facilities (NOCOR) in The Dalles, Oregon where ICE leases jail beds to hold detainees._

_Wanting to know the actual current immigration status of Anastacio Eugenio Lopez-Fabian, I contacted via e-mail on Wednesday, March 14, 2018 U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) acting Western Region Communications Director Lori K. Haley._

_Apparently on March 15th ICE Western Region Communications Director Haley assigned the task to ICE Public Affairs Officer/Spokesperson Carissa Cutrell to investigate the immigration status of Anastacio Eugenio Lopez-Fabian._

_On the morning of Friday, March 16th, here is what ICE Public Affairs Officer/Spokesperson Carissa Cutrell had to say via e-mail in response to my inquiry for information on Anastacio Eugenio Lopez-Fabian:_

_“Here’s a statement from ICE which you can attribute to me as an ICE spokesperson:_

_Anastacio Eugenio Lopez-Fabian is a citizen of Guatemala illegally in the U.S. ICE deportation officers removed him to his home country on two prior occasions, once in April 2013 and another time in January 2014._

_*On Feb. 16, 2018, Lopez-Fabian was arrested for felony rape, among other charges, and booked and released from the Clatsop County Jail without the jail notifying ICE.* Hours after his release, ICE deportation officers received information from federal databases about his prior immigration history and his most recent arrest. From there, they conducted an online review of jail and court records and determined that Lopez-Fabian did not have lawful status in the country, and subsequently, targeted him for immigration enforcement. They arrested Lopez-Fabian March 7 on immigration violations prior to his scheduled court appearance on the pending rape charges._

_ICE focuses its enforcement resources on individuals who pose a threat to national security, public safety and border security.” – Carissa Cutrell_

_Analysis of the preceding information:_

*Anastacio Eugenio Lopez-Fabian is a twice deported Guatemalan illegal alien.*

*At some unknown time, after Anastacio Eugenio Lopez-Fabian’s removal from the United States in April 2013 and January 2014, he would once again illegally reenter the country.*

_Approximately four years after Anastacio Eugenio Lopez-Fabian’s illegal return to the country he would be charged in Clatsop County, Oregon with two counts of second-degree rape, three counts of third-degree rape, fourth-degree assault and harassment of a girl under the age of 16 years._

*According to ICE Public Affairs Officer Cutrell the Clatsop County Jail released Anastacio Eugenio Lopez-Fabian without notifying ICE officers about his release from the jail.*

_A short period of time after Anastacio Eugenio Lopez-Fabian release from the jail, ICE deportation officers received information from federal databases about Lopez-Fabian’s prior immigration history and his most recent arrest. Next, ICE officer’s conducted an online review of jail and court records and determined that Lopez-Fabian did not have lawful status in the country, and subsequently, targeted him for immigration enforcement._

*After confirming Anastacio Eugenio Lopez-Fabian not being legally present in the country, ICE officers would arrest Lopez-Fabian on March 7, 2018 outside the Clatsop County Circuit Courthouse.*

*At this time it is unclear on how U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement officers and Clatsop County law enforcement are going cooperate in bringing Anastacio Eugenio Lopez-Fabian to justice for multiple sex crimes against a young girl.*

_One last bit of information, I contacted the Clatsop County Jail on March 22nd and talked to Clatsop County Jail Commander Matt Phillips about Anastacio Eugenio Lopez-Fabian; the jail commander told me he received two e-mails from ICE officers but ICE had not placed an immigration detainer on Lopez-Fabian._

As a “sanctuary state”, Oregon has become home to any illegal alien who wishes to commit crimes, as it’s become clear that they get preferential treatment in the courts by the judges and what used to be law enforcement. You may recall the story of *Sergio Jose Martinez*, who had been deported twenty times before going on a rape and robbery spree in Portland last summer. Or *Johnathon Alcantara Romero*, who, after pleading to DUI and assault charges, was facing deportation and decided to rape a 14-year-old girl.






*Every Politician who has Supported/Endorsed/Utilized Sanctuarty Laws should be Charged *
*with the Federal Crime they are violating.....And it is a stiff one !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2018)

nononono said:


> *How about the THREE time Rapist in Oregon who was released due to Sanctuary SHIT !*
> 
> *Just think if that was YOUR child !!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> ...


Public execution.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2018)

REVOLT AGAINST CALIFORNIA 'SANCTUARY'


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2018)

*OC, REPRESENTIN! RESPECT!*

*In response to 'sanctuary law', Orange County Sheriff makes public inmates' release dates...** 
*
_*Census to add question on citizenship status...*_


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 27, 2018)

nononono said:


>


https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-q5tt7CC-mss/VuoRLTotpfI/AAAAAAAACKA/gL1nIhF4oak9-LsiKp9sdtLyw6aMk-5mw/s1600/apocalypto.jpg&imgrefurl=https://alternative-right.blogspot.com/2016/03/seeking-new-beginning-mel-gibsons.html&docid=657m4cY9wWALIM&tbnid=8QTIRU6_byYZ2M:&vet=10ahUKEwjD6J3hlo3aAhWoxFQKHQGGAHIQMwi3ASgDMAM..i&w=600&h=334&bih=861&biw=1853&q=apocalypto images&ved=0ahUKEwjD6J3hlo3aAhWoxFQKHQGGAHIQMwi3ASgDMAM&iact=mrc&uact=8


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *OC, REPRESENTIN! RESPECT!*
> 
> *In response to 'sanctuary law', Orange County Sheriff makes public inmates' release dates...**
> *
> _*Census to add question on citizenship status...*_


Good for OC!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Good for OC!


San Diego is up next.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> San Diego is up next.


I heard, do you think it could happen?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I heard, do you think it could happen?


If it does, the damn could break.


----------



## nononono (Mar 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If it does, the damn could break.



*I hope a whole bunch of Law Enforcement tell Bozo The Brown and his *
*sidekick AG " Herve Villechaize "to Pound Sand...*
*Brown can go cry to his little Linda Ronstadt statue......*
*Becerra can stick it where the Sun don't shine......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2018)

*Amnesty Activists Call Korean Orange County Supervisor ‘Racist B*tch’ for Opposing CA ‘Sanctuary’ Laws…*
by Tony Lee


----------



## xav10 (Mar 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Amnesty Activists Call Korean Orange County Supervisor ‘Racist B*tch’ for Opposing CA ‘Sanctuary’ Laws…*
> by Tony Lee


Hey Joe, I'm a lawyer...send me a check and I'll go after her for stealing your identity as a "racist bitch."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Hey Joe, I'm a lawyer...send me a check and I'll go after her for stealing your identity as a "racist bitch."


Fake Lawyer, wise up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Amnesty Activists Call Korean Orange County Supervisor ‘Racist B*tch’ for Opposing CA ‘Sanctuary’ Laws…*
> by Tony Lee


Damn Koreans!  If it wasnʻt for bulgogi and rice Iʻd have them deported.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Damn Koreans!  If it wasnʻt for bulgogi and rice Iʻd have them deported.


I am rather partial to Korean women, quiet and obedient.
They can stay.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am rather partial to Korean women, quiet and obedient.
> They can stay.


Damn good Snow Boarders too!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Damn good Snow Boarders too!


It's that low center of gravity.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Damn good Snow Boarders too!


And golfers.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> San Diego is up next.


Sure doesn't seem like it?


----------



## tenacious (Apr 2, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Where did EVER type I'm against legal immigration? What did EVER type that was remotely racist?
> 
> Tick-tock, tick-tock....


Well I guess if we're going to figure out if you have racist leaning or not we're going to have to come to some sort of understanding of what constitutes a racist.  For example, would you consider Sheriff Joe to be a racist?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well I guess if we're going to figure out if you have racist leaning or not we're going to have to come to some sort of understanding of what constitutes a racist.  For example, would you consider Sheriff Joe to be a racist?


Me, just point me to one of my racist posts please.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Me, just point me to one of my racist posts please.


Well not bothering to look any further then this page, on this thread... I can't help but about wonder which races this post seems to allude you don't like?



Sheriff Joe said:


> I am rather partial to Korean women, quiet and obedient.
> They can stay.


But Of course this brings me back to my conversation with bear bear.  If one doesn't actually say racist things, only infers them... can they still be a racist?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 2, 2018)

Not meeting a politically correct persons standards for being politically correct results in an automatic labeling of that person as racist, homophobic, xenophobic, misogynist, nazi, evangelical, conservative...etc.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Not meeting a politically correct persons standards for being politically correct results in an automatic labeling of that person as racist, homophobic, xenophobic, misogynist, nazi, evangelical, conservative...etc.


Ahh... so Joe's not a racist he's actually a victim of political correctness.  Solid solid point.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well not bothering to look any further then this page, on this thread... I can't help but about wonder which races this post seems to allude you don't like?
> 
> 
> 
> But Of course this brings me back to my conversation with bear bear.  If one doesn't actually say racist things, only infers them... can they still be a racist?


I am married to an Asian.
Next.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Ahh... so Joe's not a racist he's actually a victim of political correctness.  Solid solid point.


You dummies need to be able to recognize when I am serious and when I am messing with you, you should know by now, but you aren't the brightest tool in the box.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am married to an Asian.
> Next.


I think you read my post wrong.  I didn't say you  were prejudice against Asians... simply wondering what you were pointing out about other races with your comment that you got a Korean wife because you knew their race was "quiet and obedient?"

What about women of East African decent?  Would you say their race is also quiet and obedient?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I think you read my post wrong.  I didn't say you  were prejudice against Asians... simply wondering what you were pointing out about other races with your comment that you got a Korean wife because you knew their race was "quiet and obedient?"
> 
> What about women of East African decent?  Would you say their race is also quiet and obedient?


See post#215 above.

Let me ask the Kenyan.
BTW, my wife isn't Korean and she sure the hell isn't quiet or obedient.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 2, 2018)

So anyway... bear bear, back to the topic of what makes a person a racist.  I feel fine saying this post below is plainly racist and written to be offensive.  And I'd even go as far as to say anyone who defends the author of this post is condoning racism, and therefore pretty much as much of a loser as the person who wrote the post.  

Do we agree on that?  Or what am I getting wrong.



Sheriff Joe said:


> I am rather partial to Korean women, quiet and obedient.
> They can stay.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So anyway... bear bear, back to the topic of what makes a person a racist.  I feel fine saying this post below is plainly racist and written to be offensive.  And I'd even go as far as to say anyone who defends the author of this post is condoning racism, and therefore pretty much as much of a loser as the person who wrote the post.
> 
> Do we agree on that?  Or what am I getting wrong.


A racist is someone who treats someone of a different race poorly JUST because of his race.
Pretty simple.
Was Obama being racist with his "typical white person" comment?
Do you not believe in stereotypes?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So anyway... bear bear, back to the topic of what makes a person a racist.  I feel fine saying this post below is plainly racist and written to be offensive.  And I'd even go as far as to say anyone who defends the author of this post is condoning racism, and therefore pretty much as much of a loser as the person who wrote the post.
> 
> Do we agree on that?  Or what am I getting wrong.


JC what a stupid point you're trying to make. The day DT was sworn in the word "racist" has become white noise due to the over use of the word by folks like yourself. That goes for any and all "ists" or "isms" that the obsessed crazies have conjured up to make what happened on election night more palatable.

And no the comment below is not racist for gods sake...how about white guys can't jump? Racist?


----------



## tenacious (Apr 2, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> JC what a stupid point you're trying to make. The day DT was sworn in the word "racist" has become white noise due to the over use of the word by folks like yourself. That goes for any and all "ists" or "isms" that the obsessed crazies have conjured up to make what happened on election night more palatable.
> 
> And no the comment below is not racist for gods sake...how about white guys can't jump? Racist?


Hmm.... somehow I knew this was going to lead up to you attacking me and not a single word of disappointment in Joe's post.  Lol 
Anyway you were asking why I had called you a racist?  Thanks for helping me clear it up.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Hmm.... somehow I knew this was going to lead up to you attacking me and not a single word of disappointment in Joe's post.  Lol
> Anyway you were asking why I had called you a racist?  Thanks for helping me clear it up.


What a dope.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Hmm.... somehow I knew this was going to lead up to you attacking me and not a single word of disappointment in Joe's post.  Lol
> Anyway you were asking why I had called you a racist?  Thanks for helping me clear it up.


Did you have a bad Easter?
Did your wife or kids not get you anything?
You are not being very tenacious.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 2, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> What a dope.


Yes yes... you're the victim, Joe's the victim- and I'm the terrible person for pointing out a posts racists undertones.
You nutters are so funny to me.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you have a bad Easter?
> Did your wife or kids not get you anything?
> You are not being very tenacious.


Not being very tenacious?  Is bitch slapping fascists around not enough to prove how much I love my country anymore?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes yes... you're the victim, Joe's the victim- and I'm the terrible person.
> You nutters are so funny to me.


You aren't a terrible person, just uninformed about just about everything you address in here, that's all.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes yes... you're the victim, Joe's the victim- and I'm the terrible person.
> You nutters are so funny to me.


Serious question...can you read with any comprehension?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Not being very tenacious?  Is bitch slapping fascists around not enough to prove how much I love my country anymore?


Who you would you say is a fascist?


----------



## tenacious (Apr 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who you would you say is a fascist?



Why is he a fascist?  I don't know for sure you'd have to ask him.  I would say it stems from him being so filled with hate and angry about how his life turned out.  Isn't that how these things usually work? 

Honestly... I'd be interested if anyone can point to a single post from this dip-shit over the last week that was negative or an attack on people who disagree with him politically.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Not being very tenacious?  Is bitch slapping fascists around not enough to prove how much I love my country anymore?


3 pending questions...

1) Do you believe in open borders?

2) If a person believes in a closed border policy, do you consider that person racist?

3) Is the term "white guys can't jump" considered racist?

Here's your chance to read something, digest it, and come up with something insightful...the world is waiting.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Why is he a fascist?  I don't know for sure you'd have to ask him.  I would say it stems from him being so filled with hate and angry about how his life turned out.  Isn't that how these things usually work?
> 
> Honestly... I'd be interested if anyone can point to a single post from this dip-shit over the last week that was negative or an attack on people who disagree with him politically.


Are you calling me a fascists?


----------



## tenacious (Apr 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You aren't a terrible person, just uninformed about just about everything you address in here, that's all.


Not sure what to say here...  I pointed to a post, said this sounds racist and asked little bear bear opinion... and he attacked me.  If pointing it out makes me uniformed then I guess I'm uniformed.


----------



## espola (Apr 2, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Are you calling me a fascists?


Looks like the Ted Nugent method - say something offensive and then act hurt because someone noticed.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 2, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Are you calling me a fascists?


Well... guess I'm saying you're the kind of guy who when presented with your friends racist post... will then attack the person who pointed it out. 
And I did also say that was as bad in my opinion as being a racist. 
Although I guess in my opinion I don't see much difference between fascist and racists.... so yea I guess I did kinda say you strike me as a fascist.  Honestly I tried to come up with a different conclusion but your posts seemed to leave me no choice.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Not sure what to say here...  I pointed to a post, said this sounds racist and asked little bear bear opinion... and he attacked me.  If pointing it out makes me uniformed then I guess I'm uniformed.


Haha playing the victim? You sir called me racist in an earlier post and when I called you out on it, you did the Curly shuffle. I think you calling me a racist trumps anything I supposedly "attacked" you on don't you think?


----------



## tenacious (Apr 2, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> 3 pending questions...
> 
> 1) Do you believe in open borders?
> 
> ...


Go back and read the thread you loser.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 2, 2018)

The president is such a dipshit he says that people are coming across the border to take advantage of DACA.
You're only a "dreamer" if you've been here consecutively since 2007, under the law.
This guy is so embarrassing. Please get him out of there.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well... guess I'm saying you're the kind of guy who when presented with your friends racist post... will then attack the person who pointed it out.
> And I did also say that was as bad in my opinion as being a racist.
> Although I guess in my opinion I don't see much difference between fascist and racists.... so yea I guess I did kinda say you strike me as a fascist.  Honestly I tried to come up with a different conclusion but your posts seemed to leave me no choice.


WTF is that babble?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Go back and read the thread you loser.


And there you go...opportunity lost, but no surprise you racist.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Looks like the Ted Nugent method - say something offensive and then act hurt because someone noticed.


And tell me again what I said that was remotely fascists or what was offensive?


----------



## espola (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well... guess I'm saying you're the kind of guy who when presented with your friends racist post... will then attack the person who pointed it out.
> And I did also say that was as bad in my opinion as being a racist.
> Although I guess in my opinion I don't see much difference between fascist and racists.... so yea I guess I did kinda say you strike me as a fascist.  Honestly I tried to come up with a different conclusion but your posts seemed to leave me no choice.


Racism is a necessary element of fascism, and big fascists learn first to be little racists.


----------



## espola (Apr 2, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> And tell me again what I said that was remotely fascists or what was offensive?


Go back and read the thread, you loser.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 2, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> And there you go...opportunity lost, but no surprise you racist.


Let me take back why I said I think he's a fascist.  Yea maybe he's got self-esteem issues... but his real problem is he's a stupid.  Like he can't even come up with original posts.  Good grief are you a sucky human being.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Racism is a necessary element of fascism, and big fascists learn first to be little racists.


Nutters 101...2+2= "ism" or "ist"


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Let me take back why I said I think he's a fascist.  Yea maybe he's got self-esteem issues... but his real problem is he's a stupid.  Like he can't even come up with original posts.  Good grief are you a sucky human being.


Haha "original post" that's rich. Think I struck a chord.

You have someone, who like a few other nutters here, type like drunken fools on election night, calling someone stupid. How ironic. Especially someone who can't answer simple questions....tisk, tisk puss.


----------



## espola (Apr 2, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Haha "original post" that's rich. Think I struck a chord.
> 
> You have someone, who like a few other nutters here, type like drunken fools on election night, calling someone stupid. How ironic. Especially someone who can't answer simple questions....tisk, tisk puss.


Yes, Ted, we know you are offended.  Isn't that what you intended?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Not sure what to say here...  I pointed to a post, said this sounds racist and asked little bear bear opinion... and he attacked me.  If pointing it out makes me uniformed then I guess I'm uniformed.


What part of that post is racist?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Why is he a fascist?  I don't know for sure you'd have to ask him.  I would say it stems from him being so filled with hate and angry about how his life turned out.  Isn't that how these things usually work?
> 
> Honestly... I'd be interested if anyone can point to a single post from this dip-shit over the last week that was negative or an attack on people who disagree with him politically.


Who are you calling a fascist?


----------



## tenacious (Apr 2, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Haha "original post" that's rich. Think I struck a chord.
> 
> You have someone, who like a few other nutters here, type like drunken fools on election night, calling someone stupid. How ironic. Especially someone who can't answer simple questions....tisk, tisk puss.


Yes go back and read the first post where I put my hand out. Then read where the name calling and personal attacks started. See how many posts you were able to keep it civil.

If people aren’t going to treat each other decently in here- that’s okay. I can usually give as good as I get. I’d prefer we kept it civil, but you guys tell tell me.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who are you calling a fascist?


Well once I we deem someone is racist... can’t you also call them fascist? Aren’t the terms sort of interchangeable?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well once I we deem someone is racist... can’t you also call them fascist? Aren’t the terms sort of interchangeable?


And you wonder why you get folks here ripping on you. When you "deem"? Hilarious. 

Ever seen a Chis Rock show? Suggest you do and you can "deem" him a racist too haha.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes go back and read the first post where I put my hand out. Then read where the name calling and personal attacks started. See how many posts you were able to keep it civil.
> 
> If people aren’t going to treat each other decently in here- that’s okay. I can usually give as good as I get. I’d prefer we kept it civil, but you guys tell tell me.


If someone were to call me a racists, fascist or anything remotely similar to my face, I'd would kick their ass. But since that's not the case here, civility gets thrown out the window. Keep throwing around words like that around and you can expect to get shitted on.


----------



## espola (Apr 2, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> If someone were to call me a racists, fascist or anything remotely similar to my face, I'd would kick their ass. But since that's not the case here, civility gets thrown out the window. Keep throwing around words like that around and you can expect to get shitted on.


What would you do if someone called you violently out of control?

Maybe you don't realize how you appear to others.  We're just trying to help.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 2, 2018)

espola said:


> What would you do if someone called you violently out of control?
> 
> Maybe you don't realize how you appear to others.  We're just trying to help.


Haha yes of course gramps... I'm sure if someone said some derogatory term to you, you'd break out a coloring book and sing We're Are the World.


----------



## espola (Apr 2, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Haha yes of course gramps... I'm sure if someone said some derogatory term to you, you'd break out a coloring book and sing We're Are the World.


If someone called me a racist or a fascist I would laugh at him because I know what those words actually mean.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> And you wonder why you get folks here ripping on you. When you "deem"? Hilarious.
> 
> Ever seen a Chis Rock show? Suggest you do and you can "deem" him a racist too haha.


I deem tenacious to be just another white social justice warrior.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 2, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> If someone were to call me a racists, fascist or anything remotely similar to my face, I'd would kick their ass. But since that's not the case here, civility gets thrown out the window. Keep throwing around words like that around and you can expect to get shitted on.


All I can do is say what I think...


----------



## tenacious (Apr 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I deem tenacious to be just another white social justice warrior.


Well I don’t listen to rightwing radio to be told what to think, and believe in treating people with decency whenever possible.  Don’t know if that’s what you mean by social justice warrior.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 2, 2018)

espola said:


> If someone called me a racist or a fascist I would laugh at him because I know what those words actually mean.


Yes that makes perfect sense...what?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> All I can do is say what I think...


That explains things.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well I don’t listen to rightwing radio to be told what to think, and believe in treating people with decency whenever possible.  Don’t know if that’s what you mean by social justice warrior.


That explains things.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Spoken like a true Brownshirt. But I get it, if I was a fascist turd I’m sure If be one here typing about how I was going to beat people up too.


Now I'm a Nazi...gotta luv it...good lord what a puss.

Hey you and gramps take a look at this video while we all laugh at you...

https://www.crtv.com/video/10-most-absurd-things-the-left-calls-racist--white-house-brief


----------



## tenacious (Apr 2, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Now I'm a Nazi...gotta luv it...good lord what a puss.
> 
> Hey you and gramps take a look at this video while we all laugh at you...
> 
> https://www.crtv.com/video/10-most-absurd-things-the-left-calls-racist--white-house-brief


Not sure what I should say here. Racists, fascists, Brown shirts... you guys all look the same to me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Now I'm a Nazi...gotta luv it...good lord what a puss.
> 
> Hey you and gramps take a look at this video while we all laugh at you...
> 
> https://www.crtv.com/video/10-most-absurd-things-the-left-calls-racist--white-house-brief


Bear, you should rethink your life, if e-reader and the tenacious one says something, it is always true.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes yes... you're the victim, Joe's the victim- and I'm the terrible person for pointing out a posts racists undertones.
> You nutters are so funny to me.


racist undertones


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Not sure what I should say here. Racists, fascists, Brown shirts... you guys all look the same to me.


Not sure what I should say here...pussy, cuck, cunt...you holes all look the same to me.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Bear, you should rethink your life, if e-reader and the tenacious one says something, it is always true.


True dat. I need that husker puss to show me how to use the ignore button...nahhhhh this is getting good.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Bear, you should rethink your life, if e-reader and the tenacious one says something, it is always true.


That could be the case, but they never type anything but discharge from their holes. Puss has the IQ of a lab rat and gramps is in his finally stages trying to make good with the lord...not the sharpest tools in the shed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> That could be the case, but they never type anything but discharge from their holes. Puss has the IQ of a lab rat and gramps is in his finally stages trying to make good with the lord...not the sharpest tools in the shed.


Don't know what has their panties all bunched up. I went back through this thread and couldn't find THE post, at least not one I would consider offensive.
Just a bunch of snowflakes.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don't know what has their panties all bunched up. I went back through this thread and couldn't find THE post, at least not one I would consider offensive.
> Just a bunch of snowflakes.


Exactly...the first 15 secs of the video I posted says it all about this nonsense.


----------



## espola (Apr 2, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Now I'm a Nazi...gotta luv it...good lord what a puss.
> 
> Hey you and gramps take a look at this video while we all laugh at you...
> 
> https://www.crtv.com/video/10-most-absurd-things-the-left-calls-racist--white-house-brief


Sucker.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.



Shhhh it's quite time.


----------



## espola (Apr 2, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Shhhh it's quite time.


Do you think mocking someone because of their age is philosophically any different from mocking someone because of his race, religion, or disability?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you think mocking someone because of their age is philosophically any different from mocking someone because of his race, religion, or disability?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you think mocking someone because of their age is philosophically any different from mocking someone because of his race, religion, or disability?


You are already labeled me a racist, so didn't you answer your own question?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

*White House Releases Picture Of 2018 Interns. SJW's Cry Racism. *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

*Now Activists Want To Topple Statues 'Offensive To Native Americans'*


----------



## xav10 (Apr 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.


1 


*GOBEARGO* said:


> Now I'm a Nazi...gotta luv it...good lord what a puss.
> 
> Hey you and gramps take a look at this video while we all laugh at you...
> 
> https://www.crtv.com/video/10-most-absurd-things-the-left-calls-racist--white-house-brief


1 and 3 are wrong. I agree with the others.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Not sure what I should say here. Racists, fascists, Brown shirts... you guys all look the same to me.


Lets get Bill and Hillarys opinion on the subject,


----------



## xav10 (Apr 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *White House Releases Picture Of 2018 Interns. SJW's Cry Racism. *


Joe, didn't you say people voted for Obama as president just because he was black? Is that why there are only white interns in the White House? Must be, right?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> 1
> 
> 1 and 3 are wrong. I agree with the others.


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Joe, didn't you say people voted for Obama as president just because he was black? Is that why there are only white interns in the White House? Must be, right?


Do you think people voted for Obama because he is black?
Quit lying


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Joe, didn't you say people voted for Obama as president just because he was black? Is that why there are only white interns in the White House? Must be, right?


Are you saying with a straight face that people didn't?


----------



## tenacious (Apr 2, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Not sure what I should say here...pussy, cuck, cunt...you holes all look the same to me.


Uh oh... the forums resident racist sounds like he’s pumping himself up to tell me how he wants to beat me up again.  Lol what’s this the 20th time now?

God your a buffoon.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 2, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> True dat. I need that husker puss to show me how to use the ignore button...nahhhhh this is getting good.


I certainly would never put you on ignore lil bear bear. Your the joke that keeps on giving...


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Uh oh... the forums resident racist sounds like he’s pumping himself up to tell me how he wants to beat me up again.  Lol what’s this the 20th time now?
> 
> God your a buffoon.


Uh oh comprehension issues again...c'mon puss you're better than this? "Wants to beat me up again", "20th time"... how about never. But I'm sure you can show me at least 10 haha. I will wait for that like the simple questions you can't answer.

But (pardon the pun) I do remember you saying you'd like to wipe your ass with my face. Not sure if that was a threat or some fetish.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 2, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Uh oh comprehension issues again...c'mon puss you're better than this? "Wants to beat me up again", "20th time"... how about never. But I'm sure you can show me at least 10 haha. I will wait for that like the simple questions you can't answer.
> 
> But (pardon the pun) I do remember you saying you'd like to wipe your ass with my face. Not sure if that was a threat or some fetish.


I can’t tell you how long I waited to drop that line on someone. I almost feel like I should say thank you to you for teeing it up with your tough guy talk.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I can’t tell you how long I waited to drop that line on someone. I almost feel like I should say thank you to you for teeing it up with your tough guy talk.


You've been waiting to drop a gay pickup line for a long time? Feel better? Just FYI I don't swing that way snowflake.

BTW...did you find those threats?


----------



## xav10 (Apr 2, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Are you saying with a straight face that people didn't?


Isnt that why there are only white interns in the White House? Because they’re white? Are you saying that’s not why?


----------



## nononono (Apr 2, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I certainly would never put you on ignore lil bear bear. Your the joke that keeps on giving...



*And Tenacious Turd one of the Liberal Playdoh " Poop " machines has proven to the Forum that *
*he along with his fellow Lemming can keep churning out those Lies at will.....*

*The Joke is firmly saddled on you and yours Tenacious Turd.*


----------



## nononono (Apr 2, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Isnt that why there are only white interns in the White House? Because they’re white? Are you saying that’s not why?



*Hey Race baiting " Fake " Lawyer .....since when does the color of ones SKIN*
*dictate the thinking capacity from within ?*

*You are a very Poor specimen of the Human " Race " !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I certainly would never put you on ignore lil bear bear. *Your* the joke that keeps on giving...


You're


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 8, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I certainly would never put you on ignore lil bear bear. Your the joke that keeps on giving...


lil goober bear has nothing to say,
so on ignore it will stay.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> lil goober bear has nothing to say,
> so on ignore it will stay.


You sure showed him!
Harumpf!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You sure showed him!
> Harumpf!


Are you gonna move to Escondido?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you gonna move to Escondido?


Too many Mexicans out there.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You sure showed him!
> Harumpf!


A little pre-coffee prose, remember I'm not good at the writing thing I'm just a glorified laborer and goober bear is as useless as tits on a boar.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Too many Mexicans out there.


You love Mexicans, you aren't fooling anyone with that.


----------



## nononono (Apr 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you gonna move to Escondido?


*You get kicked off the Disneyland job due to you " Gato " whining.....*


----------



## nononono (Apr 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A little pre-coffee prose, *remember I'm not good at the writing thing I'm just a glorified laborer* and goober bear is as useless as tits on a boar.



*No need to remind the forum, it's quite obvious.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You love Mexicans, you aren't fooling anyone with that.


I love all good people.
There are plenty on both sides of the border.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A little pre-coffee prose, remember I'm not good at the writing thing I'm just a glorified laborer and goober bear is as useless as tits on a boar.


You're an idiot & a wanker....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A little pre-coffee prose, remember I'm not good at the writing thing I'm just a glorified laborer and goober bear is as useless as tits on a boar.


Without boar tits there would be no bacon or carnitas.  I think bear has you beat.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Without boar tits there would be no bacon or carnitas.  I think bear has you beat.


Speaking of carnitas, pork shoulder is an easy smoke, it takes 14 hours, but it iz terrific.
Hard to screw up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Without boar tits there would be no bacon or carnitas.  I think bear has you beat.


Now I see why you had to join the Navy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Now I see why you had to join the Navy.


Yes, to protect pussies, women and children, which one are you?


----------



## Wez (Apr 17, 2018)

_"I will avoid the politics of Sanctuary Cities, but I think its important to understand some of the core underlying issues and facts regarding unlawful presence in the United States for which state/local police are subject to.

Above all, state law enforcement is prohibited from enforcing federal immigration laws.  State law enforcement is further prohibited from detaining an individual not suspected of a crime. 

Contrary to belief, a person's unlawful presence in the United States is not a crime, it is a civil infraction. 

The classification as a civil not criminal infraction is crucial:  a person in the US unlawfully and subject to immigration removal [CIVIL] is not afforded the same due process protections, including right to counsel that a person charged with a crime would receive; mere unlawful presence is a civil infraction and one that is exclusive enforced by federal immigration enforcement officers

In addition.  An individual convicted of a crime must be released upon servicing his or her  punishment unless exigent, personalized circumstance permit holding that person.  Thus, state police cannot legally hold an individually solely based on his or her suspicion of unlawful status."_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2018)

Wez said:


> _"I will avoid the politics of Sanctuary Cities, but I think its important to understand some of the core underlying issues and facts regarding unlawful presence in the United States for which state/local police are subject to.
> 
> Above all, state law enforcement is prohibited from enforcing federal immigration laws.  State law enforcement is further prohibited from detaining an individual not suspected of a crime.
> 
> ...


*Due process is a bullet - YouTube*
▶ 2:59




Oct 10, 2016 - Uploaded by Jesse Schaefer
_*Due process is a bullet*_. Info. Shopping. Tap to unmute. If playback doesn't begin shortly, try restarting your


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Now I see why you had to join the Navy.


To see the world at your expense.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, to protect pussies, women and children, which one are you?


Pussies kill rats.  Play with them a little.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Speaking of carnitas, pork shoulder is an easy smoke, it takes 14 hours, but it iz terrific.
> Hard to screw up.


I smoke a shoulder in 7 hrs, and its as good as anything that spends 14 hrs gett'n done.


----------



## espola (Apr 17, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> To see the world at your expense.


What they don't tell you when you enlist is that 2/3 of the world looks all alike, because it's all ocean.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I smoke a shoulder in 7 hrs, and its as good as anything that spends 14 hrs gett'n done.


What temp?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> To see the world at your expense.


Seems your whole life you've been sucking off the government tit, yet you still complain and demonize others of similar backgrounds.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems your whole life you've been sucking off the government tit, yet you still complain and demonize others of similar backgrounds.


Union boy, you are one big loser.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 18, 2018)

espola said:


> What they don't tell you when you enlist is that 2/3 of the world looks all alike, because it's all ocean.


*They didn't tell me *that the Life of PI like waters of Diego Garcia doesn't look like the busy Malacca Straits, nor that thousands of primitive tribesmen in mini log sailboats would cautiously surround and follow us in the The San Bernardino Straits in P.I. which doesn't look like the Sea Of Japan..... and what the hell were a pod of beluga's doing there!!  The Mighty I.O., with tens of thousands Malolo erupting out of the water to ride our bow and wake waves,  doesn't look like the Gulf of Oman.  I imagine that the Caribbean, Atlantic and Mediterranean are different in all their splendor.  They also didn't tell me what the waters of the Philippine Sea look like during a Typhoon when they beat the shit out an Aircraft Carrier!  I might not have signed up had I known what I wasn't told.  No wonder you were bored by your intelligence.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems your whole life you've been sucking off the government tit, yet you still complain and demonize others of similar backgrounds.


The government got more than they bargained for.  You could say that my taxes pay a portion of my wages.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *They didn't tell me *that the Life of PI like waters of Diego Garcia doesn't look like the busy Malacca Straits, nor that thousands of primitive tribesmen in mini log sailboats would cautiously surround and follow us in the The San Bernardino Straits in P.I. which doesn't look like the Sea Of Japan..... and what the hell were a pod of beluga's doing there!!  The Mighty I.O., with tens of thousands Malolo erupting out of the water to ride our bow and wake waves,  doesn't look like the Gulf of Oman.  I imagine that the Caribbean, Atlantic and Mediterranean are different in all their splendor.  They also didn't tell me what the waters of the Philippine Sea look like during a Typhoon when they beat the shit out an Aircraft Carrier!  I might not have signed up had I known what I wasn't told.  No wonder you were bored by your intelligence.


#E's-stolenvalor


----------



## tenacious (Apr 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems your whole life you've been sucking off the government tit, yet you still complain and demonize others of similar backgrounds.


Apparently unlike Ricky he's a taker and not a giver...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

What happens when you give 1 million illegal criminals driver licenses?

*L.A. Vision Zero Turns Two: Disappointing Trends, Big Plans ...*
https://la.streetsblog.org/.../l-a-vision-zero-turns-two-disappointing-trends-big-plans/
Aug 24, 2017 - According to the _*Los Angeles*_ Times, “in 2016, the first full year that Garcetti's _*Vision Zero*_ policy was in effect in L.A., 260 people were killed in traffic crashes on city streets, an increase of almost 43 percent over the previous year” and, at least as of April 2017, traffic deaths were running 22 percent higher ...


----------



## tenacious (Apr 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What happens when you give 1 million illegal criminals driver licenses?
> 
> *L.A. Vision Zero Turns Two: Disappointing Trends, Big Plans ...*
> https://la.streetsblog.org/.../l-a-vision-zero-turns-two-disappointing-trends-big-plans/
> Aug 24, 2017 - According to the _*Los Angeles*_ Times, “in 2016, the first full year that Garcetti's _*Vision Zero*_ policy was in effect in L.A., 260 people were killed in traffic crashes on city streets, an increase of almost 43 percent over the previous year” and, at least as of April 2017, traffic deaths were running 22 percent higher ...


Not sure, but none of my friends has complained of being hit by and uninsured motorist now that illegals can insure their cars.  

Washington is a mess.  And until they come up with a real plan to control the boarder and stop with the imaginary Mexico is going to pay to build a wall bloviations- I'm afraid States like California are going to have to continue to come up with working solutions.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What temp?


I cook it on a barrel smoker at between 225 to 275 for 5 hrs, with red oak and apple wood, sometimes apricot, then cover and finish the last hour or two in the oven at 275.
Real nice bark and pink to red smoke ring.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Apparently unlike Ricky he's a taker and not a giver...


When did service to one's country become taking?


----------



## tenacious (Apr 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> When did service to one's country become taking?


When did accepting a government pay check for a job and instead spending most days online instead of working at the job you're paid to do- become service to one's country?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> When did accepting a government pay check for a job and instead spending most days online instead of working at the job you're paid to do- become service to one's country?


I was referring to his military service that rat felt was basically a free cruise.
It was, in a way.
The time he spends educating you people is probably in vain, agreed. "Most of the day"?, please.
Biz is a smart guy, he probably writes this shit faster than I do.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Not sure, but none of my friends has complained of being hit by and uninsured motorist now that illegals can insure their cars.
> 
> Washington is a mess.  And until they come up with a real plan to control the boarder and stop with the imaginary Mexico is going to pay to build a wall bloviations- I'm afraid States like California are going to have to continue to come up with working solutions.


Working?


----------



## tenacious (Apr 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I was referring to his military service that rat felt was basically a free cruise.
> It was, in a way.
> The time he spends educating you people is probably in vain, agreed. "Most of the day"?, please.
> Biz is a smart guy, he probably writes this shit faster than I do.



Look at his stats.... around 8000 posts in less then 2 years.  That's 11 posts a day everyday for two years straight.  But hey he writes faster then you so I'm sure we're only talking an taxpayers subsidizing his online time for an hour or two a day.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Working?


Again... before they issued driver licenses to illegal immigrants they couldn't get car insurance.  Now they can and I like that... because for a long time uninsured motorists were a major problem, and now they're not.
Maybe once we get people into office who actually are capable of fixing problems, then we can figure out something better.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Look at his stats.... around 8000 posts in less then 2 years.  That's 11 posts a day everyday for two years straight.  But hey he writes faster then you so I'm sure we're only talking an taxpayers subsidizing his online time for an hour or two a day.


Even if you figure in an hour per day, thats seven hours a day longer than most gubment workers put in.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Look at his stats.... around 8000 posts in less then 2 years.  That's 11 posts a day everyday for two years straight.  But hey he writes faster then you so I'm sure we're only talking an taxpayers subsidizing his online time for an hour or two a day.


It doesnʻt take that long to type 11 one word responses.  Like, “Hanapaa”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Apparently unlike Ricky he's a taker and not a giver...


Life is not possible without being a giver.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Again... before they issued driver licenses to illegal immigrants they couldn't get car insurance.  Now they can and I like that... because for a long time uninsured motorists were a major problem, and now they're not.
> Maybe once we get people into office who actually are capable of fixing problems, then we can figure out something better.


Can or will?


----------



## tenacious (Apr 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Even if you figure in an hour per day, thats seven hours a day longer than most gubment workers put in.


I've got to say... this past year my father passed and he spent a few weeks in the VA Hospital and the folks I saw there were some of the hardest workers I've ever seen. 

Kind of a little bummed to hear you labeling them as lazy.  Kinda bummed to see Bruddah online being lazy when he's works in a place where there is so much need.  Also kinda of bummed to hear Trump has decided his personal MD should now be running the VA.  Our veterans deserve better.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Look at his stats.... around 8000 posts in less then 2 years.  That's 11 posts a day everyday for two years straight.  But hey he writes faster then you so I'm sure we're only talking an taxpayers subsidizing his online time for an hour or two a day.


I think Iz has a government paid assistant to do hiz posting for him so he can keep working.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can or will?


Well I think if the Feds are able to come up with a plan that actually can control the boarders then the problems for States like California will solve themselves.  But for now... with the whole we're going to have Mexico pay for the wall pipe dreams... all I can say is Trump better get his legal team ready to wrestle the California Grizzle Bear.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well I think if the Feds are able to come up with a plan that actually can control the boarders then the problems for States like California will solve themselves.  But for now... with the whole we're going to have Mexico pay for the wall pipe dreams... all I can say is Trump better get his legal team ready to wrestle the California Grizzle Bear.


Did you really mean boarders? Pretty funny and true.
The Feds are at a disadvantage with Ca not cooperating.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

Good News Wez,

_*Controversial Bill Would Force Businesses To Submit Salary Data To State; Effort To Achieve Equal Pay For Women...*_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

*Jerry Brown Insists CA Sanctuary Laws Don’t Benefit Criminals*
by Tony Lee


----------



## espola (Apr 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *They didn't tell me *that the Life of PI like waters of Diego Garcia doesn't look like the busy Malacca Straits, nor that thousands of primitive tribesmen in mini log sailboats would cautiously surround and follow us in the The San Bernardino Straits in P.I. which doesn't look like the Sea Of Japan..... and what the hell were a pod of beluga's doing there!!  The Mighty I.O., with tens of thousands Malolo erupting out of the water to ride our bow and wake waves,  doesn't look like the Gulf of Oman.  I imagine that the Caribbean, Atlantic and Mediterranean are different in all their splendor.  They also didn't tell me what the waters of the Philippine Sea look like during a Typhoon when they beat the shit out an Aircraft Carrier!  I might not have signed up had I known what I wasn't told.  No wonder you were bored by your intelligence.


Is that a response recruiters were taught?

To be even more direct, the inside of the Enterprise looks pretty much the same no matter where it is.


----------



## espola (Apr 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> #E's-stolenvalor


What do you mean by that?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

espola said:


> What do you mean by that?


With all your lies, who knows if you were ever in the military.


----------



## espola (Apr 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> With all your lies, who knows if you were ever in the military.



...and the horse you rode  in on.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

espola said:


> ...and the horse you rode  in on.


I am not sure, but once you lie about one thing, who knows what else you lie about.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you really mean boarders? Pretty funny and true.
> The Feds are at a disadvantage with Ca not cooperating.


Boarders... haha that is pretty funny. 

As to the rest, if Trump wants to claim a real victory on the securing the borders, he needs California's help.  Which he's not going to get if doesn't dump the stupid wall idea and waving his arrogant east coast naivete in westerners faces. Honestly he should call Governor Brown and say how can we do this together.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I've got to say... this past year my father passed and he spent a few weeks in the VA Hospital and the folks I saw there were some of the hardest workers I've ever seen.
> 
> Kind of a little bummed to hear you labeling them as lazy.  Kinda bummed to see Bruddah online being lazy when he's works in a place where there is so much need.  Also kinda of bummed to hear Trump has decided his personal MD should now be running the VA.  Our veterans deserve better.


Im kinda bummed you're kinda bummed.
Im also not really kinda bummed, I only said that because thats what you did.
Kinda bummed, but not really because you kinda arent either, kinda.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Boarders... haha that is pretty funny.
> 
> As to the rest, if Trump wants to claim a real victory on the securing the borders, he needs California's help.  Which he's not going to get if doesn't dump the stupid wall idea and waving his arrogant east coast naivete in westerners faces. Honestly he should call Governor Brown and say how can we do this together.


Do you support California's confederation?


----------



## tenacious (Apr 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im kinda bummed you're kinda bummed.
> Im also not really kinda bummed, I only said that because thats what you did.
> Kinda bummed, but not really because you kinda arent either, kinda.


And there you have.  Might add more a hillybilly twang to this country song though.

It's been a while since you got worked up and started posting with your hillbilly twang Ricky.  Come on, for old times sake let me hear you talk about getting your tatters and the whole southern thing you had going on when you were telling us about the real America when you first switched over to Fox News.  Please Ricky you know how it makes us laugh.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> And there you have.  Might add more a hillybilly twang to this country song though.
> 
> It's been a while since you got worked up and started posting with your hillbilly twang Ricky.  Come on Ricky, for old times sake let me hear you talk about getting your tatters and the who southern thing you had going on when you were telling us about the real America when you first switched over to Fox News.  Please Ricky you know how it makes us laugh.


I just put your voice on record and played it for you.
Kinda exactly what I did.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> When did accepting a government pay check for a job and instead spending most days online instead of working at the job you're paid to do- become service to one's country?


In case you havenʻt noticed, many admin jobs are done online and faster too.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Boarders... haha that is pretty funny.
> 
> As to the rest, if Trump wants to claim a real victory on the securing the borders, he needs California's help.  Which he's not going to get if doesn't dump the stupid wall idea and waving his arrogant east coast naivete in westerners faces. Honestly he should call Governor Brown and say how can we do this together.


So much for that elite education.
Nothing has worked since Regan, maybe it's time for that wall.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I was referring to his military service that rat felt was basically a free cruise.
> It was, in a way.
> The time he spends educating you people is probably in vain, agreed. "Most of the day"?, please.
> Biz is a smart guy, he probably writes this shit faster than I do.


I cut and paste even faster!!  I can post a lot in two 15 min breaks and a 30 min lunch.  Izzies 2 and 3 tee up my responses for me with recommended responses.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> And there you have.  Might add more a hillybilly twang to this country song though.
> 
> It's been a while since you got worked up and started posting with your hillbilly twang Ricky.  Come on Ricky, for old times sake let me hear you talk about getting your tatters and the who southern thing you had going on when you were telling us about the real America when you first switched over to Fox News.  Please Ricky you know how it makes us laugh.





► 2:43
*Let Me Hear You Laugh! - YouTube*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I cut and paste even faster!!


I think Im the fastest poster in the west, though.
I can fire off ten posts in 15 minutes without even breakin a sweat.
I constantly have to wait for the timer to let me go.
This is a single shot forum and I can go full auto commie bust'n poster when I get warmed up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think Im the fastest poster in the west, though.
> I can fire off ten posts in 15 minutes without even breakin a sweat.
> I constantly have to wait for the timer to let me go.
> This is a single shot forum and I can go full auto commie bust'n poster when I get warmed up.


Iʻve seen it!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Iʻve seen it!!


#METOO
Both of you are just pikers.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> #METOO
> Both of you are just pikers.


#QUICKDRAWMCGRAW


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Is that a response recruiters were taught?


You canʻt teach that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> #METOO
> Both of you are just pikers.


#hekili-and-uwila


----------



## nononono (Apr 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Boarders... haha that is pretty funny.
> 
> As to the rest, if Trump wants to claim a real victory on the securing the borders, he needs California's help.  Which he's not going to get if doesn't dump the stupid wall idea and waving his arrogant east coast naivete in westerners faces. Honestly he should call Governor Brown and say how can we do this together.



*California Legislators will Deeply regret what they are doing....*

*Trump's gunna cut funding to the State and Jerry's gunna eat Crow.....*

*Now the city of Beaumont is telling him to " Fuck Off and Die " !*


----------



## nononono (Apr 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think Im the fastest poster in the west, though.
> I can fire off ten posts in 15 minutes without even breakin a sweat.
> I constantly have to wait for the timer to let me go.
> This is a single shot forum and I can go full auto commie bust'n poster when I get warmed up.


*Watch out.....Spola will call the effeminate Alien " David Hogg "......*


----------



## espola (Apr 18, 2018)

Before I was on it -- note structures below and forward of the island (and the cool phased array antennas) --


----------



## espola (Apr 18, 2018)

--and after.  Two-deck shop spaces added outside the original hull (we shared the upper of the two decks with the Metrology Lab, whose chief had a stash of booze - $5 to fill a coffee cup).  To get to either of those spaces one had to pass through a water-tight door the wrong way.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> #hekili-and-uwila


What does that mean?


----------



## tenacious (Apr 18, 2018)

espola said:


> --and after.  Two-deck shop spaces added outside the original hull (we shared the upper of the two decks with the Metrology Lab, whose chief had a stash of booze - $5 to fill a coffee cup).  To get to either of those spaces one had to pass through a water-tight door the wrong way.


Cool pics Espola!


----------



## tenacious (Apr 18, 2018)

Another day in the life... #trumpsamerica
Anybody else missing boring old Obama? 




> *Pittsburgh police detectives asked to bring riot gear in case President Trump fires Robert Mueller *
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/pittsburgh-police-wear-riot-gear-case-trump-fires-mueller-article-1.3941301
> 
> Pittsburgh police detectives will report for duty with riot gear Thursday, in anticipation of a potential large scale protest should President Trump decide to fire Special Counsel Robert Mueller.
> ...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What does that mean?


Thunder and Lightning


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Another day in the life... #trumpsamerica
> Anybody else missing boring old Obama?


Bored?  Sounds like itʻs time to start another investigation.  How about some Comey, Clinton, Lynch and McCabe on deck.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Thunder and Lightning


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 18, 2018)

espola said:


> What do you mean by that?


It's his way of standing up and saying he is an unapologetic asshole, plain and simple.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> With all your lies . . .


You've never shown that to be true, not once, so it seems you are the liar.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So much for that elite education.
> Nothing has worked since Regan, maybe it's time for that wall.


"Regan" did you mean Ronald Reagan? The man who made amnesty fashionable?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Iʻve seen it!!


I'm sure that's not all he has shown you big boy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Regan" did you mean Ronald Reagan? The man who made amnesty fashionable?


Yes, nothing has worked since Regan.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's his way of standing up and saying he is an unapologetic asshole, plain and simple.


You Ok?
E-liar and that's the truth.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You've never shown that to be true, not once, so it seems you are the liar.


How the hell would you know?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Bored?  Sounds like itʻs time to start another investigation.  How about some Comey, Clinton, Lynch and McCabe on deck.


"Yeah, they weren't liars and cheats and scoundrels lets get them! If you ain't with us you are against us!" right dizzy  . . . without criminal intent what are you?


----------



## espola (Apr 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You've never shown that to be true, not once, so it seems you are the liar.


He promised to deliver lies and insults every day, so that part was true.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How the hell would you know?


Then show me.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 18, 2018)

espola said:


> He promised to deliver lies and insults every day, so that part was true.


Oh yes, his original mission statement did include that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Then show me.


Show you what?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

espola said:


> He promised to deliver lies and insults every day, so that part was true.


I knew you would remember the original sin.
E-U-R-A LIAR.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh yes, his original mission statement did include that.


You are a liar also.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Bored?  Sounds like itʻs time to start another investigation.  How about some Comey, Clinton, Lynch and McCabe on deck.


*Talk about clairvoyant*.
*Lawmakers Send Criminal Referrals for Clinton, Comey, Lynch, McCabe*

Republican lawmakers on Wednesday sent a slew of criminal referrals to Attorney General Jeff Sessions for a number of Obama administration officials and senior FBI employees for violations of the law in connection to the Clinton email and Trump-Russia investigations


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are a liar also.


Oh, I see, that is like your "fake news" catch phrase.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Talk about clairvoyant*.
> *Lawmakers Send Criminal Referrals for Clinton, Comey, Lynch, McCabe*
> 
> Republican lawmakers on Wednesday sent a slew of criminal referrals to Attorney General Jeff Sessions for a number of Obama administration officials and senior FBI employees for violations of the law in connection to the Clinton email and Trump-Russia investigations


I'd love to see Republican's call Hillary in front of congress one more time before voters tell them to kick rocks this November...  
hahah  $100 says she makes at least three of those republican wusses cry right there on the floor on Congress.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I'd love to see Republican's call Hillary in front of congress one more time before voters tell them to kick rocks this November...
> hahah  $100 says she makes at least three of those republican wusses cry right there on the floor on Congress.


I'll take that bet.


----------



## nononono (Apr 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh, I see, that is like your "fake news" catch phrase.



*" A Lie is an Untruth spoken in the absence of coercion "*

*You Rat are a Class A LIAR !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 18, 2018)

nononono said:


> *" A Lie is an Untruth spoken in the absence of coercion "*
> 
> *You Rat are a Class A LIAR !*


Hate to say it, but you're right.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh, I see, that is like your "fake news" catch phrase.


The truth will set you free.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm sure that's not all he has shown you big boy.


He showed me his pet rat.  Bit of rambler.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The truth will set you free.


But first it will piss off them Hillary nutters.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2018)

Whale-sized San Diego County joins anti-sanctuary lawsuit just as Jerry Brown declares them all 'lowlife'
APRIL 18, 2018
Jerry Brown may hurl the insults, but the wave building of California cities and counties rebelling against his lunatic policies is getting real.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/04/whalesized_san_diego_county_joins_antisanctuary_lawsuit_just_as_jerry_brown_declares_them_all_lowlife.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Whale-sized San Diego County joins anti-sanctuary lawsuit just as Jerry Brown declares them all 'lowlife'
> APRIL 18, 2018
> Jerry Brown may hurl the insults, but the wave building of California cities and counties rebelling against his lunatic policies is getting real.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/04/whalesized_san_diego_county_joins_antisanctuary_lawsuit_just_as_jerry_brown_declares_them_all_lowlife.html


Brown's insults come off as those of someone getting desperate.
Read more: https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/04/whalesized_san_diego_county_joins_antisanctuary_lawsuit_just_as_jerry_brown_declares_them_all_lowlife.html#ixzz5D7kiQcsn 
Follow us: @AmericanThinker on Twitter | AmericanThinker on Facebook

Jerry starting to sound like Trump.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2018)

and I'm sure some of them are good people,





*Border Patrol: Illegal Aliens Caught near Border with ‘Assault-Style Firearms’*
4005 Comments


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'll take that bet.


You better take a picture of that post and have it certified, these lefties in here are know to change the terms and mis-remember shit.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You better take a picture of that post and have it certified, these lefties in here are know to change the terms and mis-remember shit.


100 bucks.
Got it signed and notarized.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2018)

'Fox & Friends' Now Owns Chris Cuomo's Soul After This Friday Morning Burn 
US | Christian Datoc





“Fox & Friends” hosts Brian Kilmeade and Steve Doocy took a shot at Andrew and Chris Cuomo Friday morning.

Near the end of the 8 a.m. hour, the show rolled tape of New York Gov. Andrew claiming to be a “undocumented” due to his Italian heritage.


“I’m undocumented,” he said “You want to deport an undocumented person? Start with me.”


----------



## nononono (Apr 21, 2018)

*Gov Jerry Brown is going Down.....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Talk about clairvoyant*.
> *Lawmakers Send Criminal Referrals for Clinton, Comey, Lynch, McCabe*
> 
> Republican lawmakers on Wednesday sent a slew of criminal referrals to Attorney General Jeff Sessions for a number of Obama administration officials and senior FBI employees for violations of the law in connection to the Clinton email and Trump-Russia investigations


4 nos has been posting about this for months now.  Will see if it amounts to anything.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 21, 2018)

I think Jerry should run for President.  I know attacking California provides a lot of red meat for the angry right Fox News viewers. But I travel around the country quite a lot and to folks who are uneasy with the direction Trump is leading the country... seeing as Brown fighting back and also being the only Democrat out there getting victories over Trump... it's generating a lot of positive political buzz. 

Not sure if it was a job Jerry would want, but Trump has sure made him a folk hero to a lot of people.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I think Jerry should run for President.  I know attacking California provides a lot of red meat for the angry right Fox News viewers. But I travel around the country quite a lot and to folks who are uneasy with the direction Trump is leading the country... seeing as Brown's just about the only Democrat out there getting victories over Trump... it's generating a lot of positive political buzz.
> 
> Not sure if it was a job Jerry would want, but Trump has sure made him a folk hero to a lot of people.


I know plenty of people that live here in California in "Fly-over" country.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I think Jerry should run for President.  I know attacking California provides a lot of red meat for the angry right Fox News viewers. But I travel around the country quite a lot and to folks who are uneasy with the direction Trump is leading the country... seeing as Brown fighting back and also being the only Democrat out there getting victories over Trump... it's generating a lot of positive political buzz.
> 
> Not sure if it was a job Jerry would want, but Trump has sure made him a folk hero to a lot of people.


Yes, a lot of dumb people.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, a lot of dumb people.


Dumb?  Idk if I agree... he's doing a lot better balancing the States Budget, then Republican's in power now at the Federal level.  And also he's the governor of the largest and most economically vibrant state in the country.  See why his politics rub your's the wrong way- but not sure given his success that you can just dismiss it like that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Dumb?  Idk if I agree... he's doing a lot better balancing the States Budget, then Republican's in power now at the Federal level.  And also he's the governor of the largest and most economically vibrant state in the country.  See why his politics rub your's the wrong way- but not sure given his success that you can just dismiss it like that.


He and his aren't about the betterment of California or America . . . they have an itch to scratch, like a dog with mange.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He and his aren't about the betterment of California or America . . . they have an itch to scratch, like a dog with mange.



Illegal Alien Charged in Car Crash that Blew Up Texas Home
7 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/04/21/illegal-alien-charged-in-car-crash-that-blew-up-texas-home/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwj9h9ear8zaAhUFQKwKHW83ApkQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw2Fm4X544W1xo2mQn4iZQ0O&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Dumb?  Idk if I agree... he's doing a lot better balancing the States Budget, then Republican's in power now at the Federal level.  And also he's the governor of the largest and most economically vibrant state in the country.  See why his politics rub your's the wrong way- but not sure given his success that you can just dismiss it like that.


Success,
Why is liberal California the poverty capital of America? - Los Angeles Times
www.latimes.com › op-ed › la-o...
https://www.google.com/amp/www.latimes.com/opinion/op-ed/la-oe-jackson-california-poverty-20180114-story.html?outputType=amp


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 21, 2018)

I think tenacious is right. Jerry Brown should run.
I'll donate the hundred bucks from the bet with TD to his campaign.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 21, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think tenacious is right. Jerry Brown should run.
> I'll donate the hundred bucks from the bet with TD to his campaign.


Just to iron down the details of our bet...  $100 that the House Republican's don't call HRC to speak in front of congress by Nov 2018, or if they do that she makes at least three of they cry.  And we're talking real tears.  Like grown men blubbering on live television.  

All ima say I wouldn't spend the $100 quite yet amigo.


----------



## nononono (Apr 21, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> 4 nos has been posting about this for months now.  Will see if it amounts to anything.



*Yes I have.....*
*Yes we will.......*


----------



## nononono (Apr 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I think Jerry should run for President.  I know attacking California provides a lot of red meat for the angry right Fox News viewers. But I travel around the country quite a lot and to folks who are uneasy with the direction Trump is leading the country... seeing as Brown fighting back and also being the only Democrat out there getting victories over Trump... it's generating a lot of positive political buzz.
> 
> Not sure if it was a job Jerry would want, but Trump has sure made him a folk hero to a lot of people.


*Man are you a dork........*

*Jerry's gunna go to Jail....if he survives.*


----------



## nononono (Apr 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Dumb?  Idk if I agree... he's doing a lot better balancing the States Budget, then Republican's in power now at the Federal level.  And also he's the governor of the largest and most economically vibrant state in the country.  See why his politics rub your's the wrong way- but not sure given his success that you can just dismiss it like that.



*He has NOT balanced anything !*

*He removed the TOXIC pension plans from the budget......*

*His " Shell " game has been exposed, just not REPORTED.*
*The MSM covered for him.....*

*Don't believe my statement ....look it up for yourself.*
*All the facts are out in the open....*
*He's just a Bald Faced LIAR, watch how he handled the Fox *
*News Reporter that called him out on the TRUTH regarding*
*the Border Guards....He just Lies his ass off.*
*Governor Jerry Brown is so beholden to the Prison Guard Unions*
*and their Pension Plans it's just Hilarious......*


----------



## nononono (Apr 21, 2018)

*Just like the Motor Voter Fraud that was pulled off to give HRC the *
*buffer in votes here in California...*
*And if it " supposedly " Didn't happen then why did the AG REFUSE to *
*let the Feds audit the voter records.....*
*It Happened !*
*We all know it.....*


----------



## tenacious (Apr 21, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Man are you a dork........*
> 
> *Jerry's gunna go to Jail....if he survives.*


If he survives?  Strange choice of words today nono.  For the second time today you seem to be making threats.  Should I be concerned?


----------



## tenacious (Apr 21, 2018)

nononono said:


> *He has NOT balanced anything !*
> 
> *He removed the TOXIC pension plans from the budget......*
> 
> ...


Fascinating.  Any source material, or do you just sort of feel that because you used boldface letters that it magically makes everything you say true?


----------



## nononono (Apr 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> If he survives?  Strange choice of words today nono.  For the second time today you seem to be making threats.  Should I be concerned?



*Man o man are you a Dork.....*

*Here Baby Turd.....let me spell it out for you......*

*P-O-L-I-T-I-C-A-L-L-Y .....now run along baby Turd and chew on that for awhile....*


----------



## nononono (Apr 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Fascinating.  Any source material, or do you just sort of feel that because you used boldface letters that it magically makes everything you say true?


*Human Turd I speak the TRUTH, don't believe me....look it up.*
*Prove me wrong !*
*Come on Cocky Turd.....*


----------



## tenacious (Apr 21, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Man o man are you a Dork.....*
> 
> *Here Baby Turd.....let me spell it out for you......*
> 
> *P-O-L-I-T-I-C-A-L-L-Y .....now run along baby Turd and chew on that for awhile....*


Just making sure...


----------



## nononono (Apr 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Just making sure...


*Thanks Turd.....*


----------



## tenacious (Apr 21, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Human Turd I speak the TRUTH, don't believe me....look it up.*
> *Prove me wrong !*
> *Come on Cocky Turd.....*



Well... since you asked.  Pay particular attention to where they are talking about not only the budget being balanced but the states debt is being paid off.  





> *Jerry Brown: California's deficit is gone*
> https://www.sfgate.com/politics/article/Jerry-Brown-California-s-deficit-is-gone-4183371.php
> 
> Gov. Jerry Brown took office two years ago promising that he had the know-how and the fiscal prudence to guide the state out of its financial crisis, and on Thursday he delivered a budget without a deficit.
> ...


----------



## nononono (Apr 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well... since you asked.  Pay particular attention to where they are talking about not only the budget being balanced but the states debt is being paid off.



*" The Debt being paid off ".....*
*Do you know what it will take to pay the Debt off ????*
*Do you know what the unfunded liabilities are for the State Pensions ??????*
*Do you do ANY research ??????*


----------



## tenacious (Apr 21, 2018)

nononono said:


> *" The Debt being paid off ".....*
> *Do you know what it will take to pay the Debt off ????*
> *Do you know what the unfunded liabilities are for the State Pensions ??????*
> *Do you do ANY research ??????*


Yes unfunded liabilites are an issue facing not only states but most Western Economies.  California is no different. 
That said, share some articles with us nono?  I'm interested to read more on what you're saying, but please only from credible news not nutter news.


----------



## nononono (Apr 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes unfunded liabilites are an issue facing not only states but most Western Economies.  California is no different.
> That said, share some articles with us nono?  I'm interested to read more on what you're saying...



*Do your own research .......you might enlighten yourself.*

*You're boxed in a corner and I'm done toying with you.....*


----------



## tenacious (Apr 21, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Do your own research .......you might enlighten yourself.*
> 
> *You're boxed in a corner and I'm done toying with you.....*


Thankfully for me I guess?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I think Jerry should run for President.  I know attacking California provides a lot of red meat for the angry right Fox News viewers. But I travel around the country quite a lot and to folks who are uneasy with the direction Trump is leading the country... seeing as Brown fighting back and also being the only Democrat out there getting victories over Trump... it's generating a lot of positive political buzz.
> 
> Not sure if it was a job Jerry would want, but Trump has sure made him a folk hero to a lot of people.


I'm in.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well... since you asked.  Pay particular attention to where they are talking about not only the budget being balanced but the states debt is being paid off.


All talk as usual

http://www.usdebtclock.org/state-debt-clocks/state-of-california-debt-clock.html


----------



## nononono (Apr 21, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> All talk as usual
> 
> http://www.usdebtclock.org/state-debt-clocks/state-of-california-debt-clock.html



*Good luck explaining to ANY Lib with blinders on the GDP vs Debt/Spending....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 21, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Good luck explaining to ANY Lib with blinders on the GDP vs Debt/Spending....*


Financial literacy has always been a problem for libs.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> If he survives?  Strange choice of words today nono.  For the second time today you seem to be making threats.  Should I be concerned?


Hey snowflake, maybe it's time to change your screen name?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2018)

Dems running scared in California?
APRIL 22, 2018
I know, I know: California is supposed to be the bluest of blue states. But the law of unintended consequences is at work and there’s trouble in parad...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/04/dems_running_scared_in_california.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I'm interested to read more on what you're saying, but please only from credible news not nutter news.


You can't get strawberry jam from a squirrel  . . .


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yes unfunded liabilites are an issue facing not only states but most Western Economies.  California is no different.
> That said, share some articles with us nono?  I'm interested to read more on what you're saying, but please only from credible news not nutter news.


Credible is the new nutter.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Credible is the new nutter.


Only to idiots like you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Only to idiots like you.


Your a little angry today, didnyoud wife make you stay home today? It's ok, you must be a hack anyway.
Do you hit from the ladies tees? 
You have earned that right.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Your a little angry today, didnyoud wife make you stay home today? It's ok, you must be a hack anyway.
> Do you hit from the ladies tees?
> You have earned that right.


Once again, those who can do, those who can't try to tell you they can.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Once again, those who can do, those who can't try to tell you they can.


Does that rule apply to punctuation?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Only to idiots like you.


There’s your IPD again.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Does that rule apply to punctuation?


Who cares?  Watching the rat chase his tail is entertaining.


----------



## nononono (Apr 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You can't get strawberry jam from a squirrel  . . .


*You can't get the TRUTH as of yet from " The Rat "....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You can't get strawberry jam from a squirrel  . . .


You can get duck shit from an idiot...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You can get duck shit from an idiot...


Rat shit dipped in duck shit.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Rat shit dipped in duck shit.


No shit.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No shit.


Nothing but.....


----------



## nononono (Apr 23, 2018)

*From his Toes to his Nose, he's the " Brown " Clown.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2018)

What happens when liberals take over a city?

*SHOCK VIDEO: Junkies Take Over One San Fran Subway Station...** 
*
_*Shoot Up In Open, Slumped Along Filthy Walkways...*_


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What happens when liberals take over a city?
> 
> *SHOCK VIDEO: Junkies Take Over One San Fran Subway Station...**
> *
> _*Shoot Up In Open, Slumped Along Filthy Walkways...*_


How many laws are being broken?
Round em up, throw em in the hoosgow so they can dry up, and clean up the mess.
If they get caught a second time, throw em in jail for a year.

If people dont want to work, thats their business.
They just need to stay out of the way.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How many laws are being broken?
> Round em up, throw em in the hoosgow so they can dry up, and clean up the mess.
> If they get caught a second time, throw em in jail for a year.
> 
> ...


It has got to be killing tourism/business.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It has got to be killing tourism/business.


Its a matter of time before the backlash.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How many laws are being broken?
> Round em up, throw em in the hoosgow so they can dry up, and clean up the mess.
> If they get caught a second time, throw em in jail for a year.
> 
> ...


I agree... dry them out.  Although I say rather then pay for them to spend a year in jail I'd rather see my tax dollars got to them getting access to a Jr College classes or a trade school.  Sending drug addicts to jail just turns people with addictions into hardened criminals. 

My thoughts are this.  We hear about junkies running the streets.  We hear about how marijuana is a gateway drug. 
When are we going to hear someone in Government talk about the corporations that made millions on drugs like oxycontin... and how now they are going to help be part of the solution to the opioid crisis they created.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I agree... dry them out.  Although I say rather then pay for them to spend a year in jail I'd rather see my tax dollars got to them getting access to a Jr College classes or a trade school.  Sending drug addicts to jail just turns people with addictions into hardened criminals.
> 
> My thoughts are this.  We hear about junkies running the streets.  We hear about how marijuana is a gateway drug.
> When are we going to hear someone in Government talk about the corporations that made millions on drugs like oxycontin... and how now they are going to help be part of the solution to the opioid crisis they created.


I think that philippine dude has the answer.


----------



## nononono (Apr 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What happens when liberals take over a city?
> 
> *SHOCK VIDEO: Junkies Take Over One San Fran Subway Station...**
> *
> _*Shoot Up In Open, Slumped Along Filthy Walkways...*_


*It's way way past time to handle these matters in a manner*
*that benefits productive members of society....!*

*Below is the argument for terminating a destructive Carbon based Life Form that cannot be reprogrammed/reintegrated into Society....*

*If Democrats choose to support/endorse/fund Planned Parenthood*
*and the overall basic premise of Planned Parenthood which is a*
* "Woman's right to Choose " then they fully support these three*
*cumulative solutions to Homelessness/Drug use below.*

*Phase One :*

*A. If you cannot be self sufficient/sustain and be a productive member*
*of society you will be removed from society to a secure environment.*

*B. If you have a substance abuse problem that is burdensome on society*
*in any way shape or form, you will be removed from society to a secure environment.*

*C. If in any way you attempt to harm productive members of society due to *
*irrational thinking/actions /human condition you will be removed from society*
*to a secure environment.*

*Phase Two :*

*A. Upon removal from society you will be given a 30 day time period to*
*reverse the actions/habits that landed you in the secure environment.*

*B. If after 30 days you meet the standards required to reintegrate into society*
*thru a heavily monitored program ( run by reprogrammed Democrats ), then*
*the reversal will be initiated. You only get 1 chance...Fail and you go straight to*
*Phase two: Section ( C ).*

*C. Upon failure of Phase two : Sec ( B ) you get a LCP 24 hour review....this is*
*the " Last Chance Phase "....If you cannot be " Saved "in this LCP ( 3rd Strike )*
*review, you will be transferred to the Carbon Vicissitude Processing Center....*

*Phase Three :*

*A. Phase three is a simple process of reintegrating the Carbon Molecules that*
*make up the failed life form into the Universe to be utilized at some time in the*
*future by the Cosmos to recreate......*


*That's It !*
*You're Done.....*

*Initial Testing will begin in San Fransisco, Ca and Seattle, Wa....*




*BWwwwwHaaaaaaaa........!*


----------



## nononono (Apr 27, 2018)

*The Title to this " Prototype " program is open to debate.....*

*Please submit your Ideas for a Program Title.....*


----------



## nononono (Apr 28, 2018)

*" Back to The Universe "*

*




*


----------



## tenacious (Apr 30, 2018)

I really think Trump misplayed his hand on this Asylum Caravan.  The airwaves are going to be bombarded with stories of the horrors these people are running away from and counter-attacking that narrative by attacking people who are so plainly in a desperate situation strikes me as risky politically... 



> *Migrants who traveled with caravan vow to wait at border until they are granted asylum*
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/04/29/americas/migrant-caravan-us-border-crossing/index.html
> 
> Tijuana, Mexico (CNN)After a difficult, monthlong journey from Central America to the US-Mexico border, dozens of asylum-seeking migrants are vowing to remain outside an immigration processing center until "every last one" is admitted into the country, an organizer with the caravan said late Sunday.
> ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I really think Trump misplayed his hand on this Asylum Caravan.  The airwaves are going to be bombarded with stories of the horrors these people are running away from and counter-attacking that narrative by attacking people who are so plainly in a desperate situation strikes me as risky politically...


Why did they pass through the sanctuary country of Mexico? Must have not been that bad, huh?
Wise up.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why did they pass through the sanctuary country of Mexico? Must have not been that bad, huh?
> Wise up.


Why don't they want to seek asylum in Cartel Land?  Hmm... I just can't imagine why not.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Why don't they want to seek asylum in Cartel Land?  Hmm... I just can't imagine why not.


So, what you are saying is US citizens shouldn't go to Mexico and we should seal our southern border.
I agree.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I agree... dry them out.  Although I say rather then pay for them to spend a year in jail I'd rather see my tax dollars got to them getting access to a Jr College classes or a trade school.  Sending drug addicts to jail just turns people with addictions into hardened criminals.
> 
> My thoughts are this.  We hear about junkies running the streets.  We hear about how marijuana is a gateway drug.
> When are we going to hear someone in Government talk about the corporations that made millions on drugs like oxycontin... and how now they are going to help be part of the solution to the opioid crisis they created.


If these folks want to go to community college, they can and with little or no cost to them.

*California just became the latest state to reduce the cost of a public college education.*
Governor Jerry Brown signed a bill Friday that will make one year free for students at the state's 114 community colleges, so long as they are residents and new students who are enrolled full-time.
http://money.cnn.com/2017/10/16/pf/college/california-free-community-college/index.html


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Apr 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Why don't they want to seek asylum in Cartel Land?  Hmm... I just can't imagine why not.


All of Mexico is run by the cartels?...interesting.


----------



## nononono (Apr 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Why don't they want to seek asylum in Cartel Land?  Hmm... I just can't imagine why not.



*Did you manage to graduate from a High School *
*or was it a " continuation " school.....????*


----------



## Booter (Apr 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I agree... dry them out.  Although I say rather then pay for them to spend a year in jail I'd rather see my tax dollars got to them getting access to a Jr College classes or a trade school.  Sending drug addicts to jail just turns people with addictions into hardened criminals.
> 
> My thoughts are this.  We hear about junkies running the streets.  We hear about how marijuana is a gateway drug.
> When are we going to hear someone in Government talk about the corporations that made millions on drugs like oxycontin... and how now they are going to help be part of the solution to the opioid crisis they created.


Trump is solving the Opioid Epidemic by having Doctor Ronny give away all the OxyContin.


----------



## nononono (Apr 30, 2018)

Booter said:


> Trump is solving the Opioid Epidemic by having Doctor Ronny give away all the OxyContin.


*You're solving the loneliness epidemic of Homeless old men by giving away*
*your culo for free in the evenings......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2018)

First lady Melania Trump's parents have visited a federal building in New York City with their immigration attorney.

The Slovenian couple had no comment Wednesday afternoon after about an hour-long meeting in the building which houses offices for federal immigration officials who help process citizenship applications.

Lawyer Michael Wildes says Viktor and Amalija Knavs are lawful permanent residents of the U.S.

The attorney and the White House have declined to comment on whether the first lady's parents are seeking to become U.S. citizens.

A spokeswoman for the first lady declined to comment Wednesday saying Mrs. Trump's parents are not part of the Trump administration and deserve their privacy.

Republican President Donald Trump has pushed to restrict immigration


----------



## nononono (May 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> First lady Melania Trump's parents have visited a federal building in New York City with their immigration attorney.
> 
> The Slovenian couple had no comment Wednesday afternoon after about an hour-long meeting in the building which houses offices for federal immigration officials who help process citizenship applications.
> 
> ...




*Not only is that post very Dumb, but once again you rolled in the Gutter trying to*
*find filth to harm his family members.......*
*If you're that desperate for " Some " dirt, look no further than the filth that surrounds*
*YOUR SoCal Representative Adam Schiff.....It's all there out in the Wide open....the*
*MSM just will not report it.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> First lady Melania Trump's parents have visited a federal building in New York City with their immigration attorney.
> 
> The Slovenian couple had no comment Wednesday afternoon after about an hour-long meeting in the building which houses offices for federal immigration officials who help process citizenship applications.
> 
> ...


So it must be the legal immigration that you are having issue with.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (May 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> First lady Melania Trump's parents have visited a federal building in New York City with their immigration attorney.
> 
> The Slovenian couple had no comment Wednesday afternoon after about an hour-long meeting in the building which houses offices for federal immigration officials who help process citizenship applications.
> 
> ...


Nice stretch Gumby.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So it must be the legal immigration that you are having issue with.


Iʻoleʻs hate overfloweth.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Iʻoleʻs hate overfloweth.


Hasn't he heard of chain migration? What a Dummy.
I think booty and Husker are one in the same.
No 2 people could be that angry.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hasn't he heard of chain migration? What a Dummy.
> I think booty and Husker are one in the same.
> No 2 people could be that angry.


You would think.  This one stung though.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hasn't he heard of chain migration? What a Dummy.
> I think booty and Husker are one in the same.
> No 2 people could be that angry.


Or that stupid....


----------



## nononono (May 2, 2018)

*Poor poor Jerry Brown the Sanctuary State Clown....*

*




*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2018)

Did someone say murderers and rapists?
Tijuana: 207 Killed in April


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2018)

*Talk about a tough pill,*

Republicans Formally Nominate Trump for Nobel Peace Prize


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2018)

*Coulter: GOP Midterm Slogan ‘We Need Guest Workers to Do Your Jobs!’*
by Ann Coulter1040


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2018)

This guy knows what he is talking about.

*Mike Pence has a fever and the only prescription is more … Joe Arpaio*
Allahpundit May 02, 2018 7:21 PM
Top Pick





“A tireless champion of strong borders and the rule of


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2018)

*Hagan: ‘Ludicrous’ to Send Mexico Foreign Aid While Cartels Traffic Heroin Into U.S.*
by John Binder


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Hagan: ‘Ludicrous’ to Send Mexico Foreign Aid While Cartels Traffic Heroin Into U.S.*
> by John Binder


We take the aid money and use it to build the wall.
Boom. Mexico pays for the wall. (kinda).


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So it must be the legal immigration that you are having issue with.


You have said you have an issue with it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You have said you have an issue with it.


What American in their right mind doesn't have an issue with it?
Oh. "legal" immigration.
Im good with that.

Illegals can figure shit out on their own.
You sneak in, you give up your rights.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> We take the aid money and use it to build the wall.
> Boom. Mexico pays for the wall. (kinda).


Close enough for me, maybe trump can use the Nobel Peace Prize money as well.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You have said you have an issue with it.


Your memory is about as accurate as your predictions.


----------



## nononono (May 5, 2018)

*Cinco De " Santuario " Mayo in California.......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Your memory is about as accurate as your predictions.


At least your lying denial is consistent.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2018)

The fight between Cox and Allen raises the prospect that the November contest could feature two Democrats — a first in California and a scenario that worries some Republicans who fear conservative voters may sit out the election if there are no Republicans in the highest profile races. That could hurt Republican U.S. House candidates.

http://myconnection.cox.com/article/politics/122dfd92-5212-11e8-8987-bdd847d348fd/


----------



## nononono (May 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The fight between Cox and Allen raises the prospect that the November contest could feature two Democrats — a first in California and a scenario that worries some Republicans who fear conservative voters may sit out the election if there are no Republicans in the highest profile races. That could hurt Republican U.S. House candidates.
> 
> http://myconnection.cox.com/article/politics/122dfd92-5212-11e8-8987-bdd847d348fd/



*This was engineered by Mexican Cartel Marxist Democrats in Sacramento.......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

*Fucking California - YouTube*
▶ 0:42




 
Fox News Insider
*Another California city joins Trump in opposing sanctuary law*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Fucking California - YouTube*
> View attachment 2562▶ 0:42
> 
> 
> ...


East coasters . . . Gorka? Really?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> East coasters . . . Gorka? Really?


You are making less sense than usual today, you ok?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are making less sense than usual today, you ok?


Bruce Willis's character . . . and then the Fox website with a Gorka story, really, Gorka? Why is every Trump surrogate, and Trump himself for that matter a D- grade talent pleading for a moment in the spotlight?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Bruce Willis's character . . . and then the Fox website with a Gorka story, really, Gorka? Why is every Trump surrogate, and Trump himself for that matter a D- grade talent pleading for a moment in the spotlight?


What's wrong with Gorka?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What's wrong with Gorka?


Besides being wrong all the time as he simply says what it takes to get noticed?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Besides being wrong all the time as he simply says what it takes to get noticed?


All?  You are on some sort of exaggeration kick today. I understand things aren't going your way right now, but have a little self respect.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> All?  You are on some sort of exaggeration kick today. I understand things aren't going your way right now, but have a little self respect.


OK, he usually gets his, and other's names right . . . most everything else he says is a mixed salad of paranoid, conspiracy theory mumbo-jumbo. There's a reason no one takes him seriously, but nutters still click that link.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> OK, he usually gets his, and other's names right . . . most everything else he says is a mixed salad of paranoid, conspiracy theory mumbo-jumbo. There's a reason no one takes him seriously, but nutters still click that link.


Including you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Including you?


Just saw the link, just fodder for the nutter brigade that itch must be scratched.


----------



## nononono (May 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Bruce Willis's character . . . and then the Fox website with a Gorka story, really, Gorka? Why is every Trump surrogate, and Trump himself for that matter a D- grade talent pleading for a moment in the spotlight?



*Hittin the Whiskey again I see......more Liberal Gibberish.*

*Don't worry....Your HERO Micheal Avenatti will come over*
*tonight and give you a scolding and some " Rough Play "....*

*He's really gunna be screwed when Perkin - Coie cuts off his*
*cash.....He'll be giving a lot more than " Scoldings "....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

Sanctuary 'Poster Child' Gavin Newsom: ‘Offensive’ to Politicize Kate Steinle Murder
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/05/09/sanctuary-poster-child-gavin-newsom-offensive-to-politicize-kate-steinle-murder/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwje6tCLn_raAhXD24MKHefOAz8QqUMISDAI&usg=AOvVaw1lENYfWkA2toDxsFbuxYHw


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

Gavin Newsom: Being ‘Asylum State’ Is What Makes CA ‘Great’
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/california/2018/05/09/gavin-newsom-asylum-state-makes-ca-great/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwje6tCLn_raAhXD24MKHefOAz8QqUMITDAJ&usg=AOvVaw3TM09GTenuTYhCBcWg391s


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2018)

Pearls of wisdom from Jeff Sessions,


_“If you are smuggling a child, then we will prosecute you and that child will be separated from you as required by law_,” Sessions said earlier Monday in Scottsdale, Ariz. “*If you don’t like that, then don’t smuggle children over our border*.”

As the kids like to say these days… *Boom!*


----------



## nononono (May 10, 2018)

*Jeff Sessions needs to Clean House at the DOJ, flush the Toilet on the top*
*two Shitheads....Then Charge them on their crimes.*
*Then Charge Mueller while locking him up !*

*If he cannot handle that then get the Hell out of the way and let someone do it who*
*CAN HANDLE IT !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 14, 2018)

California Bill Seeks to Replace Washington or Lincoln's Birthday Holidays with 'May Day'
17 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/california/2018/05/13/california-bill-seeks-replace-washington-lincolns-birthday-may-day/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjU2ZSChIXbAhWs24MKHWZhBGUQqUMISDAI&usg=AOvVaw3-3XTRkaPw3R4JKNTnlZSd


----------



## tenacious (May 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pearls of wisdom from Jeff Sessions,
> 
> 
> _“If you are smuggling a child, then we will prosecute you and that child will be separated from you as required by law_,” Sessions said earlier Monday in Scottsdale, Ariz. “*If you don’t like that, then don’t smuggle children over our border*.”
> ...


Actually I'd say this is just more bad policy.   The moment some pictures come out of ICE ripping mothers and children apart people are going to freak out and this is going to go boom in Jeff Sessions face. 

Why doesn't he stop with the publicity stunts and come up with an actual fix that both works (instead of MORE of the same) and also is humane.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 14, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Actually I'd say this is just more bad policy.   The moment some pictures come out of ICE ripping mothers and children apart people are going to freak out and this is going to go boom in Jeff Sessions face.
> 
> Why doesn't he stop with the publicity stunts and come up with an actual fix that both works (instead of MORE of the same) and also is humane.


If the parents decide it is ok to be separated from their kids why should we care?


----------



## tenacious (May 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If the parents decide it is ok to be separated from their kids why should we care?


I think regardless of what you or I tell people they should think... images of children being ripped away from their mom's never goes over very well.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 14, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I think regardless of what you or I tell people they should think... images of children being ripped away from their mom's never goes over very well.


I agree, but don't make us the bad guy.


----------



## nononono (May 14, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Actually I'd say this is just more bad policy.   *The moment some pictures come out of ICE ripping mothers and children apart people are going to freak out and this is going to go boom in Jeff Sessions face. *
> 
> Why doesn't he stop with the publicity stunts and come up with an actual fix that both works (instead of MORE of the same) and also is humane.



*No it won't......Just work on your English.....*


----------



## tenacious (May 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I agree, but don't make us the bad guy.


I think most American's agree the country has a leaky boarder problem.  I think saying we're going to fix it in a humane way, that is transparent and accountable (as we do here in America), would go a long way in getting people to sign on.  But of course we can't even get that...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 14, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I think most American's agree the country has a leaky boarder problem.  I think saying we're going to fix it in a humane way, that is transparent and accountable (as we do here in America), would go a long way in getting people to sign on.  But of course we can't even get that...


We have been fucking around with this issue for forty years and it's time for some tough love and some big, tall, deep walls, alligators and rednecks.


----------



## tenacious (May 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We have been fucking around with this issue for forty years and it's time for some tough love and some big, tall, deep walls, alligators and rednecks.


There are a ton of countries around the world who have working borders and immigration voucher programs that seem to be working with great success.  Unlike any of those actual working plans, Trumps we're going to build a wall and Mexico is going to pay for it- is quite frankly stupid.  So yea I echo your sentiment... it's time for people to get serious.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2018)

tenacious said:


> There are a ton of countries around the world who have working borders and immigration voucher programs that seem to be working with great success.  Unlike any of those actual working plans, Trumps we're going to build a wall and Mexico is going to pay for it- is quite frankly stupid.  So yea I echo your sentiment... it's time for people to get serious.


What countries?
I think the Israelis have it figured out.
*Report: Israel Threatens to Eliminate Hamas Terror Leaders if Gaza Riots Continue*
by Breitbart Jerusalem


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2018)

*NEXT.*

*DHS Shuts Big Loophole to Deter Illegal-Immigrant Students, Workers*







JASON REDMOND/AFP/Getty Images
by Neil Munro14 May 20181,755

14 May, 2018 14 May, 2018
*Federal officials are closing a little-known loophole in immigration law which allows millions of foreigners to dodge penalties for overstaying their student or seasonal-work visas.*
*
*


----------



## nononono (May 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *NEXT.*
> 
> *DHS Shuts Big Loophole to Deter Illegal-Immigrant Students, Workers*
> 
> ...





*WINNING ........Again   !!*


----------



## tenacious (May 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What countries?
> I think the Israelis have it figured out.
> *Report: Israel Threatens to Eliminate Hamas Terror Leaders if Gaza Riots Continue*
> by Breitbart Jerusalem


Hey... Republican's gave us tax cuts for the rich as their plan to help middle class America, so I can see why they think they'll be about to sell the public on how living in a military state is actually the best thing that could ever happen.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Hey... Republican's gave us tax cuts for the rich as their plan to help middle class America, so I can see why they think they'll be about to sell the public on how living in a military state is actually the best thing that could ever happen.


Once again you don't see so well...


----------



## tenacious (May 16, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Once again you don't see so well...


I see well enough to know that I won't willingly want to live in a constant state of military readiness as they are forced to do in Israel... 
Something tells you don't really want to either.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I see well enough to know that I won't willingly want to live in a constant state of military readiness as they are forced to do in Israel...
> Something tells you don't really want to either.


Right-wing nutters like the idea of Israel, not the reality of what it is . . . in a nutter's perfect world every group of 'others', like Jews, would have their own country they could go back to (even if it's not really 'their' country or even one they've ever been to).


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Right-wing nutters like the idea of Israel, not the reality of what it is . . . in a nutter's perfect world every group of 'others', like Jews, would have their own country they could go back to (even if it's not really 'their' country or even one they've ever been to).


Just tell the rag heads to leave the Jews alone, they have been through enough.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I see well enough to know that I won't willingly want to live in a constant state of military readiness as they are forced to do in Israel...
> Something tells you don't really want to either.


You seem to be looking at a mirage...I don't see what you think you see.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Right-wing nutters like the idea of Israel, not the reality of what it is . . . in a nutter's perfect world every group of 'others', like Jews, would have their own country they could go back to (even if it's not really 'their' country or even one they've ever been to).


Right wing nutters?   WTF?
The UN liked the idea of Israel so much they allocated/partitioned Palestine to that end.
That was in 1948 Daffy.....


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 16, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Right wing nutters?   WTF?
> The UN liked the idea of Israel so much they allocated/partitioned Palestine to that end.
> That was in 1948 Daffy.....


The attempted education of hunker dunker plods on.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just tell the rag heads to leave the Jews alone, they have been through enough.


You and yours (all the way up to the nutter-in-chief) have shown such a complete lack of understanding of the situation in that region that your attempts at comment are beyond comical.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You and yours (all the way up to the nutter-in-chief) have shown such a complete lack of understanding of the situation in that region that your attempts at comment are beyond comical.


All I know the rag heads are kidnapping and killing as many Jews as possible and shooting off rockets at Innocents, digging tunnels to kill more Jews, the hat else do I need to know? 
You old Jew hater you.


----------



## tenacious (May 16, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You seem to be looking at a mirage...I don't see what you think you see.


Mirage of not a mirage... the image of you fawning about what a wonderful utopia life in a country surrounded by neighbors who want to kill you makes me laugh.

Let me just say I think I speak for America when I say let's hope Trump isn't so ham-fisted that he turns Canada & Mexico, two of our biggest trading partners, and makes relations so bad we are forced to live like the Israelis with walls and troops at the boarder; instead of semi trucks filled with consumers goods in both directions like we have now.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Mirage of not a mirage... the image of you fawning about what a wonderful utopia life in a country surrounded by neighbors who want to kill you makes me laugh.
> 
> Let me just say I think I speak for America when I say let's hope Trump isn't so ham-fisted that he turns Canada & Mexico, two of our biggest trading partners, and makes relations so bad we are forced to live like the Israelis with walls and troops at the boarder; instead of semi trucks filled with consumers goods in both directions like we have now.


Your fawning is q dream, seemingly a delusional wet dream of yours...perhaps of the reality you find with your neighbors.
Don't drag me into your nightmares, fantasies & fears... 
Don't fool yourself, you speak for yourself, not America....maybe in 2020....securing the border won't stop semi trucks filled with consumer goods...
It will stop semi trucks full of illegal aliens....t
Tell me, do you leave your windows open and your doors unlocked day and night? What's your address?


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You and yours (all the way up to the nutter-in-chief) have shown such a complete lack of understanding of the situation in that region that your attempts at comment are beyond comical.


Good lord you're a blithering idiot...


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The attempted education of hunker dunker plods on.


I heard it takes a village....we are a patient group here in our little village, are we not?
Although I'm beginning to think the duck may need more, the duck may need special education.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I heard it takes a village....we are a patient group here in our little village, are we not?
> Although I'm beginning to think the duck may need more, the duck may need special education.


Send the short bus to get husker, they know where he lives.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Send the short bus to get husker, they know where he lives.


What do you know? You're, the dude playing' the dude, disguised as another dude!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What do you know? You're, the dude playing' the dude, disguised as another dude!


I know the dude that iz the dude, dude.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know the dude that iz the dude, dude.


You know Joe?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You know Joe?


Of course.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 18, 2018)

Conservatives rebuffed on immigration have sunk a bill that combined stricter work and job training requirements for food stamp recipients with a renewal of farm subsidies popular in Republican-leaning farm country.

The 213-198 vote is an embarrassing blow to House GOP leaders, who had hoped to tout its new work requirements for recipients of food stamps. The work initiative polls well with voters, especially those in the GOP political base.

Key conservatives in the rebellious House Freedom Caucus opposed the measure, seeking leverage to obtain a vote on a hard-line immigration plan. Negotiations with GOP leaders Friday morning failed to bear fruit, however, and the measure was defeated.

House Speaker Paul Ryan took steps to call for a revote in the future but it's not clear when the measure might be revived.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Conservatives rebuffed on immigration have sunk a bill that combined stricter work and job training requirements for food stamp recipients with a renewal of farm subsidies popular in Republican-leaning farm country.
> 
> The 213-198 vote is an embarrassing blow to House GOP leaders, who had hoped to tout its new work requirements for recipients of food stamps. The work initiative polls well with voters, especially those in the GOP political base.
> 
> ...


Sucker


----------



## nononono (May 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Conservatives rebuffed on immigration have sunk a bill that combined stricter work and job training requirements for food stamp recipients with a renewal of farm subsidies popular in Republican-leaning farm country.
> 
> The 213-198 vote is an embarrassing blow to House GOP leaders, who had hoped to tout its new work requirements for recipients of food stamps. The work initiative polls well with voters, especially those in the GOP political base.
> 
> ...



*Report the TRUTH and live a happier Life !*


----------



## Multi Sport (May 24, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I heard it takes a village....we are a patient group here in our little village, are we not?
> Although I'm beginning to think the duck may need more, the duck may need special education.


Put him in Common Core...


----------



## nononono (May 24, 2018)

*MS-13 Mows Gov Jerry Brown's lawn once a week.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 24, 2018)

"I just think that when you love something — you care about it — you want to work to get it right. I love my children. When they do wrong things, I'm going to let them know they're doing wrong things. I'm not just going to sweep it under the rug because I love them,"


----------



## nononono (May 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "I just think that when you love something — you care about it — you want to work to get it right. I love my children. When they do wrong things, I'm going to let them know they're doing wrong things. I'm not just going to sweep it under the rug because I love them,"



*Insert your coins here and get a previously selected Liberal response *
*that will fill your emptiness/need to regurgitate blatant Lies....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "I just think that when you love something — you care about it — you want to work to get it right. I love my children. When they do wrong things, I'm going to let them know they're doing wrong things. I'm not just going to sweep it under the rug because I love them,"


_"When it comes specifically to HIV/AIDS, the most important prevention is education, which should include -- which should include abstinence education and teaching the children -- teaching children, you know, that sex is not something casual. But it should also include -- it should also include other, you know, information about contraception because, look, I've got two daughters. 9 years old and 6 years old. I am going to teach them first of all about values and morals. But if they make a mistake, *I don't want them punished with a baby.* I don't want them punished with an STD at the age of 16. You know, so it doesn't make sense to not give them information." _


----------



## nononono (May 24, 2018)

*Gov Jerry Brown's NEW housing developments.......*

*




*

*Ahhhhh..... the decor is simplistic isn't it.... *


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 24, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Gov Jerry Brown's NEW housing developments.......*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


looks really "eco-friendly".


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 27, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Gov Jerry Brown's NEW housing developments.......*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


All Petroleum products.  Where would these people be without big oil?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 27, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> All Petroleum products.  Where would these people be without big oil?


They obviously dont think about the environment.
Petroleum products to keep the rain and sun off will only protect them until they succumb to disease from lack of sanitary plumbing.
I know this because Im an expert in protecting the health of the nation.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They obviously dont think about the environment.
> Petroleum products to keep the rain and sun off will only protect them until they succumb to disease from lack of sanitary plumbing.
> I know this because Im an expert in protecting the health of the nation.


San Diego could have used you to prevent our hepatitis scare.


----------



## tenacious (May 27, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> All Petroleum products.  Where would these people be without big oil?


No way the first automobile could have been built without horses to transport the parts used to build it.  No real way to mine for coal without mules (prior to industrial revolution).  I suppose if we're going to use your logic, the real question isn't where those people would be without big oil but where where would big oil be without horses?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 28, 2018)

tenacious said:


> No way the first automobile could have been built without horses to transport the parts used to build it.  No real way to mine for coal without mules (prior to industrial revolution).  I suppose if we're going to use your logic, the real question isn't where those people would be without big oil but where where would big oil be without horses?


And there wouldn't have been trump without Obama.


----------



## tenacious (May 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And there wouldn't have been trump without Obama.


A lot of really smart people would say you're right.  And if you ask those people, they'd say that's kinda how history works...
https://www.thefreedictionary.com/Hegelian+dialectic


----------



## espola (May 28, 2018)

tenacious said:


> A lot of really smart people would say you're right.  And if you ask those people, they'd say that's kinda how history works...
> https://www.thefreedictionary.com/Hegelian+dialectic


He's not that smart.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 28, 2018)

espola said:


> He's not that smart.


Are you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 28, 2018)

tenacious said:


> A lot of really smart people would say you're right.  And if you ask those people, they'd say that's kinda how history works...
> https://www.thefreedictionary.com/Hegelian+dialectic


OBVI


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> No way the first automobile could have been built without horses to transport the parts used to build it.  No real way to mine for coal without mules (prior to industrial revolution).  I suppose if we're going to use your logic, the real question isn't where those people would be without big oil but where where would big oil be without horses?


In the ground covered by a lot of horse shit.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 30, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> In the ground covered by a lot of horse shit.


Talk about global warming!!


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> No way the first automobile could have been built without horses to transport the parts used to build it.  No real way to mine for coal without mules (prior to industrial revolution).  I suppose if we're going to use your logic, the real question isn't where those people would be without big oil but where where would big oil be without horses?



*And No Way you could survive minus Butt wipe with a *
*lower Colon for a Brain that works like a Play Doh toy......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2018)

Libs rally around 'model student' in danger of deportation for beating schoolgirl - 5/31/18 May 31, 2018


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2018)

Hmmmmmmmmmm..........
California
16 hours ago
*7 men arrested for allegedly touching underage girls at water park*
By  Alexandra Deabler   | Fox News










Seven men were arrested at a California water park for allegedly touching several girls under 14.  (Google Maps)

Police arrested seven men Monday for allegedly inappropriately touching underage girls at the Golfland Sunsplash water park in Roseville, Calif.



According to reports, officers were called to the water park on Memorial Day after the girls went to park security and claimed that a group of men had touched them.


* *


Police interviewed witnesses and arrested the seven men, ranging in age from 18 to 38, on suspicion of committing lewd and lascivious acts on children under 14 years of age.



The police reported that it appeared the men had worked together to touch the young girls.

"It appears that the individuals who were arrested knew each other and worked in a coordinated effort to inappropriately touch several female juveniles," the police department wrote in a Facebook post Tuesday afternoon.


Roseville Police spokesman Rob Baquera credits the girls’ quick-thinking and resourcefulness for helping lead investigators to the suspects, FOX40 reported.

"These young ladies who were victimized, they had a great fast-acting thought to report it to security," he said.

An 11-year-old who was not a victim noticed the men and said they were giving her “the creeps,” FOX40 reported.

"She said they were moving in closer to her, they were looking at her weird and smiling," her father, Mark McKee, told FOX40. "She did the right thing. As soon as the waves stopped she got out of the wave pool and came and told us.”

Sunsplash released a statement to KCRA3 in response to the arrests:

"We at Roseville Golfland Sunsplash take allegations of this nature very seriously. We are committed to providing a safe environment for all of our patrons. We contacted the authorities immediately and will fully cooperate with law enforcement agencies investigating this matter. We are unable to discuss any details involving any ongoing investigations."

*FOLLOW US ON FACEBOOK FOR MORE FOX LIFESTYLE NEWS*

Each of the men is being help at Placer County Jail on $300,000 bail. The police department has not released photos of the suspects because of the ongoing investigation


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2018)

San Diego County Has Released 349 Illegals Wanted by ICE


----------



## nononono (Jun 1, 2018)

*Vote John Cox !*
*Put Tony V in the weeds.......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2018)

Hmmmmmm.............
I would venture to say it was mostly republicans.

More than 118,000 voters accidentally left off rolls in Los Angeles County

By ELENA SCHNEIDER

06/05/2018 09:00 PM EDT

 Share on Facebook  Share on Twitter
.cms-textAlign-left{text-align:left;}.cms-textAlign-center{text-align:center;}.cms-textAlign-right{text-align:right;}.cms-magazineStyles-smallCaps{font-variant:small-caps;}.cms-playbookStyle-rubric{color:#b70000;font-weight:bold;font-family:sans-serif;}
A printing error affecting more than one-third of the precincts in Los Angeles County left 118,522 registered voters off the rolls during the California primary on Tuesday, the county election authority said in a statement.

County Clerk Dean C. Logan said that voters left off the rolls can still cast provisional ballots. But the process of verifying and counting a large number of provisional ballots could delay the vote tally in local races, depending on exactly where the affected precincts are. Two battleground House seats, California's 25th and 39th Districts, take in parts of Los Angeles County.



“We apologize for the inconvenience and concern this has caused," Logan said in a statement Tuesday evening. "Voters should be assured their vote will be counted.”




*California Election Results*
Logan added that poll workers at those locations have been instructed to make sure that voters whose names did not appear on the roster are issued a provisional ballots.

The 39th District race has been particularly closely watched, with Democratic groups spending millions of dollars to ensure that two Republicans do not advance to the general election and wipe the district off the battleground map.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2018)

New DOJ Report: 1-in-5 Federal Prisoners are Illegal Aliens 
Katie Pavlich


----------



## nononono (Jun 7, 2018)

*Mexico is going to put a Tariff on apples and pigs.....*

*Phuleeeeze.....*

*How about that Mexican Air Force.....*

*Maybe if they were " Partners " in the True sense, they could enjoy*
*some REAL help fighting the Cartels....we'll see...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> New DOJ Report: 1-in-5 Federal Prisoners are Illegal Aliens
> Katie Pavlich


https://bipartisanpolicy.org/blog/data-on-foreign-born-in-federal-prisons-says-little-about-overall-immigrant-criminality/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://bipartisanpolicy.org/blog/data-on-foreign-born-in-federal-prisons-says-little-about-overall-immigrant-criminality/


Fake News.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News.


Eyes closed . . . hands over ears . . . yelling, "FAKE NEWS!! FAKE NEWS!! MAKE IT GO AWAY!!!" how mature of you*, once again.

* Sarcasm alert for the intellectually challenged, aka dizzy the waterboy.


----------



## nononono (Jun 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Eyes closed . . . hands over ears . . . yelling, "FAKE NEWS!! FAKE NEWS!! MAKE IT GO AWAY!!!" how mature of you*, once again.
> 
> * Sarcasm alert for the intellectually challenged, aka dizzy the waterboy.


*My o my........deep sigh....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 9, 2018)

According to DHS status indicators, over 255,000 criminal aliens have been booked into local Texas jails between June 1, 2011 and May 31, 2018, of which over 171,000 were classified as illegal aliens by DHS.

Between June 1, 2011 and May 31, 2018, these 171,000 illegal aliens were charged with more than 265,000 criminal offenses which included arrests for 495 homicide charges; 29,526 assault charges; 5,264 burglary charges; 33,637 drug charges; 350 kidnapping charges; 14,794 theft charges; 21,674 obstructing police charges; 1,537 robbery charges; 3,107 sexual assault charges; and 2,673 weapon charges. DPS criminal history records reflect those criminal charges have thus far resulted in over 110,000 convictions including 219 homicide convictions; 12,244 assault convictions; 2,900 burglary convictions; 16,358 drug convictions; 144 kidnapping convictions; 6,642 theft convictions; 10,508 obstructing police convictions; 929 robbery convictions; 1,528 sexual assault convictions; and 1,167 weapon convictions

entire report:
https://www.dps.texas.gov/administration/crime_records/pages/txCriminalAlienStatistics.htm


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 10, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> According to DHS status indicators, over 255,000 criminal aliens have been booked into local Texas jails between June 1, 2011 and May 31, 2018, of which over 171,000 were classified as illegal aliens by DHS.
> 
> Between June 1, 2011 and May 31, 2018, these 171,000 illegal aliens were charged with more than 265,000 criminal offenses which included arrests for 495 homicide charges; 29,526 assault charges; 5,264 burglary charges; 33,637 drug charges; 350 kidnapping charges; 14,794 theft charges; 21,674 obstructing police charges; 1,537 robbery charges; 3,107 sexual assault charges; and 2,673 weapon charges. DPS criminal history records reflect those criminal charges have thus far resulted in over 110,000 convictions including 219 homicide convictions; 12,244 assault convictions; 2,900 burglary convictions; 16,358 drug convictions; 144 kidnapping convictions; 6,642 theft convictions; 10,508 obstructing police convictions; 929 robbery convictions; 1,528 sexual assault convictions; and 1,167 weapon convictions
> 
> ...



Crickets


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

New policy 'unclogs' immigration courts
JUNE 11, 2018 JUNE 11, 2018
 Illegals are more readily agreeing to deportation to be reunited with their children.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/new_policy_unclogs_immigration_courts.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Crickets


They know.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> According to DHS status indicators, over 255,000 criminal aliens have been booked into local Texas jails between June 1, 2011 and May 31, 2018, of which over 171,000 were classified as illegal aliens by DHS.
> 
> Between June 1, 2011 and May 31, 2018, these 171,000 illegal aliens were charged with more than 265,000 criminal offenses which included arrests for 495 homicide charges; 29,526 assault charges; 5,264 burglary charges; 33,637 drug charges; 350 kidnapping charges; 14,794 theft charges; 21,674 obstructing police charges; 1,537 robbery charges; 3,107 sexual assault charges; and 2,673 weapon charges. DPS criminal history records reflect those criminal charges have thus far resulted in over 110,000 convictions including 219 homicide convictions; 12,244 assault convictions; 2,900 burglary convictions; 16,358 drug convictions; 144 kidnapping convictions; 6,642 theft convictions; 10,508 obstructing police convictions; 929 robbery convictions; 1,528 sexual assault convictions; and 1,167 weapon convictions
> 
> ...


That was over a 7 year period, by that sites numbers there was an average of well over 900,ooo crimes a year overall. That's somewhere in the area of well over 63,000,000 crimes in your select time span. Seems everyone is doing it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They know.


That you are afraid of women and children seeking a safe place to live.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That was over a 7 year period, by that sites numbers there was an average of well over 900,ooo crimes a year overall. That's somewhere in the area of well over 63,000,000 crimes in your select time span. Seems everyone is doing it.


Comprehension escapes you once again...math is apparently something that you are still learning.
The only thing you got right was it covered a seven year period.
Read the article and it breaks the numbers down for you.
From the article:
Between June 1, 2011 and May 31, 2018, these 171,000 illegal aliens were charged with more than 265,000 criminal offenses which included arrests for 495 homicide charges; 29,526 assault charges; 5,264 burglary charges; 33,637 drug charges; 350 kidnapping charges; 14,794 theft charges; 21,674 obstructing police charges; 1,537 robbery charges; 3,107 sexual assault charges; and 2,673 weapon charges. DPS criminal history records reflect those criminal charges have thus far resulted in over 110,000 convictions including 219 homicide convictions; 12,244 assault convictions; 2,900 burglary convictions; 16,358 drug convictions; 144 kidnapping convictions; 6,642 theft convictions; 10,508 obstructing police convictions; 929 robbery convictions; 1,528 sexual assault convictions; and 1,167 weapon convictions


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Comprehension escapes you once again...math is apparently something that you are still learning.
> The only thing you got right was it covered a seven year period.
> Read the article and it breaks the numbers down for you.
> From the article:
> Between June 1, 2011 and May 31, 2018, these 171,000 illegal aliens were charged with more than 265,000 criminal offenses which included arrests for 495 homicide charges; 29,526 assault charges; 5,264 burglary charges; 33,637 drug charges; 350 kidnapping charges; 14,794 theft charges; 21,674 obstructing police charges; 1,537 robbery charges; 3,107 sexual assault charges; and 2,673 weapon charges. DPS criminal history records reflect those criminal charges have thus far resulted in over 110,000 convictions including 219 homicide convictions; 12,244 assault convictions; 2,900 burglary convictions; 16,358 drug convictions; 144 kidnapping convictions; 6,642 theft convictions; 10,508 obstructing police convictions; 929 robbery convictions; 1,528 sexual assault convictions; and 1,167 weapon convictions


A small percentage of the overall crime history of Texas . . . and it seems you forgot to show my math as incorrect (I certainly wasn't going to go year by year and add it all up, but I did notice crime, like everywhere else in the nation, went down during that period . . . and what about my math?). You are a miserable old sot without a leg to stand on.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That was over a 7 year period, by that sites numbers there was an average of well over 900,ooo crimes a year overall. That's somewhere in the area of well over 63,000,000 crimes in your select time span. Seems everyone is doing it.


How many American citizens deaths at the hands of criminals that shouldn't be here are acceptable to you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That you are afraid of women and children seeking a safe place to live.


I don't blame them, I blame us.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A small percentage of the overall crime history of Texas . . . and it seems you forgot to show my math as incorrect (I certainly wasn't going to go year by year and add it all up, but I did notice crime, like everywhere else in the nation, went down during that period . . . and what about my math?). You are a miserable old sot without a leg to stand on.


Se post #573.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How many American citizens deaths at the hands of criminals that shouldn't be here are acceptable to you?


No crime is acceptable, and illegals shouldn't be allowed in the country and the wall is a silly, expensive, non-sensical idea. VISA overstays, cheap labor for business and businesses that skirt the rules.

A Vox analysis of hiring records for seasonal workers at three Trump properties in New York and Florida revealed that only one out of 144 jobs went to a US worker from 2016 to the end of 2017. Foreign guest workers with H-2B visas got the rest.

https://www.vox.com/2018/2/13/16466542/trump-h-2b-guest-workers

Hire Americans?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't blame them, I blame us.


We are the ones that helped destabilize their countries that's for sure.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A small percentage of the overall crime history of Texas . . . and it seems you forgot to show my math as incorrect (I certainly wasn't going to go year by year and add it all up, but I did notice crime, like everywhere else in the nation, went down during that period . . . and what about my math?). You are a miserable old sot without a leg to stand on.


Remember you're reasoning above next time you bitch, moan and complain about gun control...since gun deaths are down.
One doesn't need a leg to stand on when conversing with you duck....you generally implode you argument by post an argument.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We are the ones that helped destabilize their countries that's for sure.


Sources for such nonsense...?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Sources for such nonsense...?


History . . . maybe google Iran-Contra or just Sandinistas.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Remember you're reasoning above next time you bitch, moan and complain about gun control...since gun deaths are down.
> One doesn't need a leg to stand on when conversing with you duck....you generally implode you argument by post an argument.


So, where are your numbers refuting my assessment? I thought my math was off? Nothing? Just throwing BS out with no backing like always? Hilarious!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We are the ones that helped destabilize their countries that's for sure.


You sound like the ultra conservative Espola.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We are the ones that helped destabilize their countries that's for sure.


You are a dope.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So, where are your numbers refuting my assessment? I thought my math was off? Nothing? Just throwing BS out with no backing like always? Hilarious!


Where are you numbers supporting your "assessment"?
Nothing on the page I posted supports your post.
Just as I posted the paragraph and site, so should you.
Once again projecting what you do on a daily basis...pathetic - '_like always'_.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are a dope.


*"for sure"*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Where are you numbers supporting your "assessment"?
> Nothing on the page I posted supports your post.
> Just as I posted the paragraph and site, so should you.
> Once again projecting what you do on a daily basis...pathetic - '_like always'_.


Go back to your link and look around you might figure it out Mr. Magoo . . . just watch out for any open man-hole covers!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are a dope.


We all have our own opinions (well except for you guys who walk in lock-step), I'd rather a dope be than what you and LE project yourselves as, for sure for sure!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

How is that immigration thing working out for US?
_*Violent Brawl Erupts Between Pipe-Wielding Soccer Fans: 'Blood Pouring Everywhere'...*_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We all have our own opinions (well except for you guys who walk in lock-step), I'd rather a dope be than what you and LE project yourselves as, for sure for sure!


You are getting opinion mixed up with fact.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2018)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm............................................
*Thefts rise after California reduces criminal penalties...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2018)

Now you may be able to have your own private Idaho . . . I mean Cali.

California residents will get a chance to vote on a measure to divide the Golden State into three separate states, election officials said Tuesday.

https://www.yahoo.com/gma/proposal-split-california-three-states-makes-november-ballot-085603479--abc-news-topstories.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Now you may be able to have your own private Idaho . . . I mean Cali.
> 
> California residents will get a chance to vote on a measure to divide the Golden State into three separate states, election officials said Tuesday.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/gma/proposal-split-california-three-states-makes-november-ballot-085603479--abc-news-topstories.html


At least you will be safe, I am gonna be in your state, time for another wall, socal northern border.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> At least you will be safe, I am gonna be in your state, time for another wall, socal northern border.


I'm not fond of the layout shown on that site. It should way more gerrymandered, just a small strip up the coast (with a few dips further in) maybe a mile or less inland as one state. Then the inlanders can chop up the rest.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm not fond of the layout shown on that site. It should way more gerrymandered, just a small strip up the coast (with a few dips further in) maybe a mile or less inland as one state. Then the inlanders can chop up the rest.


They need to chop it up by population, just to keep it on the up & up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They need to chop it up by population, just to keep it on the up & up.


That ain't how political districts are gerrymandered, it's more likeminded clumped together.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That ain't how political districts are gerrymandered, it's more likeminded clumped together.


I am not saying they are, they ought to be though, 2 lines right through the middle, west to east.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am not saying they are, they ought to be though, 2 lines right through the middle, west to east.


It's funny cuz the wives friend from Texas was blown away when I was talking about all the diversity in this state. She had no idea there were any Trumpies here (she was a Cruz girl, but now Donald can do no wrong).


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's funny cuz the wives friend from Texas was blown away when I was talking about all the diversity in this state. She had no idea there were any Trumpies here (she was a Cruz girl, but now Donald can do no wrong).


I like her. Is she hot? Single?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I like her. Is she hot? Single?


She is single, is very involved with Republican politics (she went to W's second inaugural and worked locally for the Cruz campaign) she is a lush and a pothead. Her pot dealer lives right above the local Republican headquarters . . . if you google the address and then zoom in on the satellite, his place is the one with the Trump banner in the window. Nice guy the wife tells me. The friends name is Jean call them and ask about her, you two can hook up.

http://www.mcrp.org

https://www.google.com/maps/@30.3104249,-95.4584753,3a,75y,8.24h,96.52t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sc9LXmoTf1ohy8vMoBgqXZg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I like her. Is she hot? Single?


. . . and on the "hot" part, all women have at least one redeeming quality . . . I don't judge.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She is single, is very involved with Republican politics (she went to W's second inaugural and worked locally for the Cruz campaign) she is a lush and a pothead. Her pot dealer lives right above the local Republican headquarters . . . if you google the address and then zoom in on the satellite, his place is the one with the Trump banner in the window. Nice guy the wife tells me. The friends name is Jean call them and ask about her, you two can hook up.
> 
> http://www.mcrp.org
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@30.3104249,-95.4584753,3a,75y,8.24h,96.52t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sc9LXmoTf1ohy8vMoBgqXZg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


Did you just do that?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Did you just do that?


Hey if joe is looking for love . . . and she certainly needs a man (it might keep her off Facebook posting insane BS for a few minutes . . . hey wait, maybe nono needs a date as well?). It's all 100% God's honest truth!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hey if joe is looking for love . . . and she certainly needs a man (it might keep her off Facebook posting insane BS for a few minutes . . . hey wait, maybe nono needs a date as well?). It's all 100% God's honest truth!


You just throw people's addresses out into the internet, and tell everyone what you believe is going on in there?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You just throw people's addresses out into the internet, and tell everyone what you believe is going on in there?


Don't worry, he's got immunity in that jurisdiction.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Don't worry, he's got immunity in that jurisdiction.


You dont.
Do you hate someone so much politically that you would dox them like that?
There was an asshole in the soccer forum who tried that on me.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You dont.


Y'all come out there with me and I'll introduce you to Rand, the Sheriff, so yeah, I kinda do.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Y'all come out there with me and I'll introduce you to Rand, the Sheriff, so yeah, I kinda do.


He's ok with you posting his address like that?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He's ok with you posting his address like that?


He doesn't live there.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He doesn't live there.


You said he sells weed there, so thats his "office", correct?
Actually, you did say he lives there.
Did you just make it all up?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You said he sells weed there, so thats his "office", correct?
> Actually, you did say he lives there.
> Did you just make it all up?


 The Sheriff lives in Spring, Jean lives in Conroe and 'allegedly' as I got this second hand a guy who can obtain certain illicit substances lives upstairs from the Montgomery County Republican Headquarters. They all know each other, I have met some of them and they all party like Texans . . . at appropriate times and places of course. Didn't I tell you about Gunny's Shack years ago?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and on the "hot" part, all women have at least one redeeming quality . . . I don't judge.


Oh yes you du.


----------



## nononono (Jun 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hey if joe is looking for love . . . and she certainly needs a man (it might keep her off Facebook posting insane BS for a few minutes . . . hey wait, maybe nono needs a date as well?). It's all 100% God's honest truth!



Hey...Jack !
Hey.....Jack Mi Hoff.....
Don't you have relatives in Conroe, Texas...?
Yes you do....How'd you like if someone posted YOUR location...
I think you'd be more than a little pissed off " Yosemite Sam "...yes you would....
There's ONE code of Honor left on this Forum....
Don't attack Family members of Posters and Don't do SHIT like YOU just did !

I'm going to post this once and only once to you Mr Rodent....
Don't EVER cross the Line you crossed _ _ _ _    _ _ and we'll be good.


......You KNOW the rest.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2018)

*Ryan-Goodlatte Deal: Amnesty for Foreign Population Near 3X the Size of DACA Program*
7,310


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 16, 2018)

Fucking California
Skyrocketing crime rate in California called ‘good progress’ after jails emptied
JUNE 16, 2018
People in San Francisco have had their cars broken into so frequently that they think this is the "new normal" and people talk laughingly to each othe...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/skyrocketing_crime_rate_in_california_called_good_progress_after_jails_emptied.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 16, 2018)

Republicans risking conservative backlash over immigration - AP News - Breaking News
17 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/news/politics-elections/2018/06/16/republicans-risking-conservative-backlash-over-immigration-n2491400?amp=true&ved=0ahUKEwiV3s2JsNjbAhUF-J8KHc8cBwMQqUMILDAB&usg=AOvVaw2TZN2HsdjjVXpsERa6uKMl&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 17, 2018)

I hope those votes are worth it, but what's a few dead illegals in your quest for power, you don't even care if Americans die


BREAKING: At Least 5 Dead After SUV Carrying Illegal Immigrants Crashes
Timothy Meads |  @timmy_meads | June 17, 2018
__
_ 


reports a tragic scene unfolded this afternoon near the Texas-Mexican border as "12 people were ejected from an SUV carrying illegal immigrants after it crashed following a high-speed chase with U.S. Border Patrol vehicles..." _


_According to the sheriff's office, four individuals died on scene and one later died in the hospital. Authorities say the vehicle topped speeds of over 100 MPH.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 17, 2018)

*'I Lost My Best Friend:' American Father Fights for Justice Years After Son is Killed by Illegal Alien on Father's Day*
*https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/06/17/merican-father-fights-justice-son-killed-illegal-alien/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwitk5O91NvbAhUMTKwKHVKzBEoQqUMIRDAH&usg=AOvVaw3Mw9qPa_1wQK4BTI91SB25*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 18, 2018)

A Bexar County Sheriff's Department deputy was arrested on a felony charge of super aggravated sexual assault Sunday after a 4-year-old girl’s mother was blackmailed to stay silent about the abuse, according to police. The victim’s mother is an undocumented immigrant and was threatened with deportation if she spoke out.

_>> Read more trending news_ 

KENS reported that department officials arrested detention Deputy Jose Nunez, 47, after the victim told her mother about the abuse Saturday night in San Antonio, Texas.

Sheriff Javier Salazar said at a news conference Sunday that the mother went to a local fire station and Nunez was arrested. 

"The details of the case are quite frankly heartbreaking, disturbing, disgusting and infuriating all at the same time," Salazar said, adding that Nunez had physical contact with the victim and there was "at least some indication of minor injury."

"We have reason to believe that this goes back at least several months, possibly a couple of  several years," Salazar said.

Nunez, a 10-year veteran of the department, is on administrative leave pending an investigation.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A Bexar County Sheriff's Department deputy was arrested on a felony charge of super aggravated sexual assault Sunday after a 4-year-old girl’s mother was blackmailed to stay silent about the abuse, according to police. The victim’s mother is an undocumented immigrant and was threatened with deportation if she spoke out.
> 
> _>> Read more trending news_
> 
> ...


Fake News.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 20, 2018)

The number of weapons seized was so large that investigators brought in agents from the federal Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives to assist in tracing the purchase history of the guns, authorities said. 

"This case is a testament to the community’s involvement in reducing crime and taking guns out of the hands of criminals," Los Angeles County Sheriff Jim McDonnell said in a statement.

McDonnell said the response by his personnel, as well as state and federal officials, shows the positive result of the Sheriff’s Department’s "See Something, Say Something" campaign.

"We are proud of the relationship we have built in the Antelope Valley area as we continue to build trust with the communities we serve," the sheriff said. 

http://myconnection.cox.com/article/trending/0a470c5a-74b2-11e8-ba2e-871a4d24b60d/


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The number of weapons seized was so large that investigators brought in agents from the federal Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives to assist in tracing the purchase history of the guns, authorities said.
> 
> "This case is a testament to the community’s involvement in reducing crime and taking guns out of the hands of criminals," Los Angeles County Sheriff Jim McDonnell said in a statement.
> 
> ...


Felons aren't allowed to own guns.
Only law abiding citizens like me are.

Gang bangers convicted of felonies should be put away for at least ten years if they are ever caught with guns.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Felons aren't allowed to own guns.
> Only law abiding citizens like me are.
> 
> Gang bangers convicted of felonies should be put away for at least ten years if they are ever caught with guns.


Missed my inference there I see.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Missed my inference there I see.


Of course, we don't think as you people du.


----------



## nononono (Jun 20, 2018)

*Doo Doo du.....du's Doo Doo...*


----------

